# What are you sick of hearing when it comes to your dogs?



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

A friend on Facebook posted how she always hears jeers about her cattle dogs when she takes them to agility "cattle dogs are too stubborn/crazy for agility" or when out on a walk she will get comments that "those dogs are crazy" & she always meets someone who "had a friend" or relative who had one & "they were an idiot" 

What about you guys? What are you sick of hearing when it comes to your dogs?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Most people tell me that Watson is cute/pretty/soft/etc and I don't get tired of hearing those things.

A few people have told me he's skinny, but I deflect that by pointing out that he's still a puppy and going through growth spurts (I don't bother to mention that I keep him lean on purpose, because it's better for his growing joints). I'll never understand why people think it's ok to mention that a dog is skinny, but not ok to mention that a dog is fat when being fat is obviously worse for the dog's health.

I get a lot of people who hear his breed and ask "so he's really high energy then?" I can't say I mind that much either, since in general the gun dogs I know (of various breeds) are all very high energy (much more than Watson is actually).


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

People assume that because Meeko is a pomchi he is yappy and annoying (even when he's not).

They also assume that I am one of those crazy purse dog ladies when my dog is wearing clothes, or in his carrier. I think a lot of big dog owners don't realize that Meeko DOES get cold, so sometimes he DOES need colds, and that I DO need to have him in a carrier if I am going places, since I take public transit most of the time.

I also get people asking me if he is a puppy constantly (no, he is an adult dog), and it's not really something people say/ask but more people do: Lots of people will approach my dog and will try to pet him WITHOUT ASKING ME. Meeko is scared of men and kids. Not okay at all!!


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

You must have a BIG house! (Nope. Bus is mellow inside and really only requires enough room to stretch out as he spends most of his indoor time asleep or lounging around chewing his toys.)

Whose walking who? (Do they really think I am physically controlling a 144lb dog? Uh no, its called training...and his desire to be close to me.)

Saddle/riding comments (he's a dog, not a horse. He's not built to handle a saddle or a rider so no your kid..or mine..will absolutely not be riding him)

Anything even hinting you're going to steal him. (Over my dead body!)


Questions about Busters size and habits dont bother me. I dont mind someone asking how much he weighs or what/how much he eats or even comments on his size (he IS a big boy with a huge head). It's not every day you see someone walk down the street with a Saint Bernard (well except where I live LOL). People are curious. I'd rather share what I have learned and encourage potential owners to research the breed AND breeder than have someone end up with a mess of a puppy like I did (even though I wouldnt trade my Bussy Bear for anything).


----------



## AkCrimson (Oct 12, 2011)

My guys definitely get the "small yappy-type dog" stereotype even though they're not. Men especially will tell me "I don't like little dogs, I need a dog that can get rough with me and run around" or people say "I don't like little dogs they're too yappy"

Pfff, I take my munchkins everywhere with me. They swim, hike, jump, they get muddy and dirty and they aren't afriad of anything. Havoc especially (the one everyone thinks is a girl) isn't afraid of diddly. Not vacuumes or loud noises or horses or anything. Neither of them bark. The ONLY time (literally) they bark is when they see something in the backyard like a cat, or when someone comes to the door. Even then, they will bark 2-3 times when someone comes to the door and then stop. 

I know people don't mean anything by it, but I also get a little annoyed that everyone assumes Havoc is a girl. Though it has earned him the nickname "My little gay fox" <3 haha


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

AkCrimson said:


> My guys definitely get the "small yappy-type dog" stereotype even though they're not. Men especially will tell me "I don't like little dogs, I need a dog that can get rough with me and run around" or people say "I don't like little dogs they're too yappy"
> 
> Pfff, I take my munchkins everywhere with me. They swim, hike, jump, they get muddy and dirty and they aren't afriad of anything. Havoc especially (the one everyone thinks is a girl) isn't afraid of diddly. Not vacuumes or loud noises or horses or anything. Neither of them bark. The ONLY time (literally) they bark is when they see something in the backyard like a cat, or when someone comes to the door. Even then, they will bark 2-3 times when someone comes to the door and then stop.
> 
> I know people don't mean anything by it, but I also get a little annoyed that everyone assumes Havoc is a girl. Though it has earned him the nickname "My little gay fox" <3 haha


Bahaha the male/female confusion annoys me too! People always think Meeko is a girl and will call him "Meeka"... HE'S LIKE THE MOST MASCULINE POMCHI I HAVE EVER SEEN I DON'T KNOW WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE lmao XD

My boyfriend was one of those people who said they would never have a small dog. When he first met Meeko he was like "Well, he's a relaly cute dog but I can't imagine having him myself." Now he is IN LOVE with Meeko... he babies him more than me LOL.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh, let's see.

Kylie: Anything that implies because she's a small dog (she is not even that little anymore.) she's temperamentally unsound, stupid, or unsafe. Shove off. There is nothing your lab can do that she can't - up to and including water retrieves, though she'd admittedly have a time dragging a duck in. I also really, really hate people who tell their small children to pet 'the little one' first. Dude, the little one doesn't want you or your kids attention. The Boston and Big one, however, would LOVE it.

Thud: Being told that he's a 'lot of dog' and that what worked for training the little ones won't work for him; I need to be 'tough' with him or he will walk all over me. 

Jack and Bug don't get a lot of stupidity their way. Well. I suppose random weird breed guesses. Jack's a beagle mix and Bug is a tiny pitbull a lot. Bug gets a LOT of people who think she's the cutest ever, and occasionally someone asks if Jack squirrel hunts, but that doesn't bother me. 

And, because there are four of them, I get a lot of "Oooh, which one's for adoption?!" This would be great, if it had happened when Thud was first here and WAS technically available (except he wasn't out on walks with us, then), but now it leads to "...None of them? They're my dogs" and people being confused: "But you have so many!" Yes! Four! And they're MINE! 

Anyone commenting to me about ANYTHING when I'm unloading the dogs to start a hike. They know what's up, they're excited, and I'm trying to safely get four excited dogs out of a 4 door sedan. This is not the time to chat me up about the dogs. In fact it's a really, really bad time. If you MUST talk to me/can't resist the roving petting zoo, could you wait a few minutes? PLEASE? (Yes, I say this, but the knack people have for thinking it is absolutely the best time to chat boggles me.)

In fairness, though, I get far more positive remarks who think I'm magic because I can walk four dogs alone and have them behave, while they're being dragged along by their one dog. Which is validating. Also last weekend we were sitting on a 'low water' bridge after the dogs had swam and a pack of bicyclists went by. The dogs were all sacked out around us and while they looked up they didn't even get up when they went by. One guy rode back to thank us on training our dogs and meet them. Also really, really nice. I'm not crazy about socializing when I'm out like that, but you can compliment me and the dogs all day long


----------



## AkCrimson (Oct 12, 2011)

taquitos said:


> My boyfriend was one of those people who said they would never have a small dog. When he first met Meeko he was like "Well, he's a relaly cute dog but I can't imagine having him myself." Now he is IN LOVE with Meeko... he babies him more than me LOL.


Haha! That is so my husband. He changed his profile picture to one of him and Bowser haha even I don't do that =P 

Duh Meeko is masculine, just look at your avi! He's like, the epitome of BAMF


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

taquitos said:


> Lots of people will approach my dog and will try to pet him WITHOUT ASKING ME. Meeko is scared of men and kids. Not okay at all!!


I get this occasionally, but I've gotten better at body-blocking and the dogs who don't enjoy it (Kylie and Jack) move behind me. She's also gotten bigger, which helps a ton. When she was younger we had people trying to PICK HER UP. She liked people before that crap happened. Now she is a very 'hands off if you don't know me well' dog. I wish I'd developed a spine and an assertive voice before people were stupid with her.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I get tired of people assuming that Buffy is a Pit Bull just because she's brindle. There are so many different breeds of dogs that can be brindle, that it's really not an indication of whether there's Pit in her or not. Now, the fact that she loves nearly every new person she meets, or sometimes can barely stand up from wiggling her butt so fast in happiness, well, maybe there's Pit in her after all (I honestly have no idea of her breed mix, but many of her physical characteristics are not typically seen in Pits).

And people assume that she's male all the time too, despite pink/girlie collars and leashes.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

melaka said:


> I get tired of people assuming that Buffy is a Pit Bull just because she's brindle. There are so many different breeds of dogs that can be brindle, that it's really not an indication of whether there's Pit in her or not. Now, the fact that she loves nearly every new person she meets, or sometimes can barely stand up from wiggling her butt so fast in happiness, well, maybe there's Pit in her after all (I honestly have no idea of her breed mix, but many of her physical characteristics are not typically seen in Pits).
> 
> And people assume that she's male all the time too, despite pink/girlie collars and leashes.


I think Buffy is a Boston Mix >.> But, you know, you didn't ask so I didn't say that. I also think she's BEAUTIFUL.

I also get more weird breed guesses for Jack and Bug than Kylie and Thud. I think it's because people can tell they're supposed to be SOMETHING, but they don't know what? So they cast around and come up with weird guesses. Kylie and Thud they just apparently process as mutt and go. Jack and Bug they want to figure out.

(Thud wears a pink, rhinestone and silver heart studded collar that used to be Bug's, because he hasn't grown into his new one yet. weirdly, no one assumes he's a girl.)


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

AkCrimson, I know right? Bahaha there honestly is nothing "feminine" about his personality. He is the most macho little dog I have ever met 

CptJack, Meeko kind of just circles around me to get away lol. Most of the time I just tell them he is very shy and that he doesn't like being touched, and usually they'll be okay... but some people are just so irritating with him. They get right up in his face and start baby talking whilst he's yawning, blinking, lifting his paw (calming signals everywhere!) ughh...

melaka, I can see people thinking that maybe she is part pit (like... at most 1/4 lolol), but Buffy is probably one of the most unique and CUTEST brindle dogs I have ever met <3


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Most people assume Watson is a girl despite his blue collar/harness/leash. I guess soft furry dogs look "girly"? His head is becoming more masculine, but people still think girl when they see him.

Another strange thing that has happened more than once is someone asks his breed, I tell them, and they say "and is that a purebred?" Umm, huh? Of course it is. Why would I tell you his breed if it wasn't a real breed?


----------



## Vivyd (Mar 8, 2013)

Firstly, it's all the strange looks I get when I call and talk to my dogs in Chinese....I don't actually know why I don't speak English to them.

Secondly, it's everyone telling me my dog's names are lame/unimaginative/too common and quote "everybody calls their dog Xiao (colour), couldn't you name them something better". This I kind of agree with, but I still haven't found new names. Nothing seems to fit "just right" or my girlfriend can't say it properly.

Lastly it's people always asking me what breed Xiao Hei is. Everyone thinks he must be some kind of breed and a pure-bred at that...since most people that have dogs here do. Nobody thinks I would have a mutt.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

This:



LuvMyAngels said:


> You must have a BIG house!...


and this (except in my case i have 10. hehehe):



CptJack said:


> ....And, because there are four of them, I get a lot of "Oooh, which one's for adoption?!" .....


Yes, I have a LOT of dogs, and yes, they are BIG, but I'm able to provide for all, love each one dearly, and am quite happy with my family, thank you very much. I wouldn't trade a single moment with my wild bunch for anything.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

reynosa_k9's said:


> Yes, I have a LOT of dogs, and yes, they are BIG, but I'm able to provide for all, love each one dearly, and am quite happy with my family, thank you very much. I wouldn't trade a single moment with my wild bunch for anything.


It's extra weird for me, because it's almost always accompanied by remarks about how 'spoiled' and well behaved my dogs are. It's like... what IS your reasoning?


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

CptJack said:


> (Thud wears a pink, rhinestone and silver heart studded collar that used to be Bug's, because he hasn't grown into his new one yet. weirdly, no one assumes he's a girl.)


This is going to sound weird, but I tried to imagine Thud as a girl the other day seeing him in that pretty pink collar xD
Couldn't. Don't know if it's because I know he's male or what but he reaallyyy does not come off as female.



I- honest to god, I'm about done with "Looks like he's walking you." Just, shut up. Shut. Up. In what bizzare f-up world are you supposed to walk your dog with the dog dragging behind you? Beside you, sure, in front of you, definitely. Way behind me? No. Maybe it's because all of the people who comment that haven't walk a damn dog in their life, so maybe they don't know how it's supposed to work, but just because my dog is out in front of me does not mean I'm doing it wrong.
And if my dog starts to pull me, for real, that's my problem. Not yours.


"I bet he's mean isn't he." "I bet he rules the roost doesn't he." "Oh I can't stand chihuahuas. They're so yappy." Up yours. I am absolutely done with this one. I have reached the point now, after 9 years, that I just get downright snarky with people. Granted, he's more reserved with strangers and children now thanks to my wonderful neighbors, but he is in no way snappy, or yappy, or mean and he certainly does not "rule the roost." 


At this point, I just laugh when I hear "Oh does she pull sleds!?"
No darlin'. No she doesn't.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> This is going to sound weird, but I tried to imagine Thud as a girl the other day seeing him in that pretty pink collar xD
> Couldn't. Don't know if it's because I know he's male or what but he reaallyyy does not come off as female.


There is so, so, nothing even a little bit feminine about that dog. Not the way he's built, not the way he moves, not the way he BEHAVES. He is crazy, stupid, sweet, but he is hands down the most OBVIOUSLY A MALE dog I think I have ever encountered. Especially one with no visible/obvious testicles hanging around. He is just in your face "BOY". I can SORT OF picture a female version of him, but things have to CHANGE to make that work. 

...I have no idea about the walking, actually. It's bizarre. Walking a dog with the dog behind me strikes me as really awkward and uncomfortable. (I only have OPINIONS about dogs pulling when the dog is hurting itself. Not taunt leash but like foaming at the mouth, eyes bugging out, wheezing kind of distress. At that point, dude, put the dog on a harness at least?)

"No Darlin'" Just made me giggle. Gotta love the south, where petnames are insults


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

dogdragoness said:


> A friend on Facebook posted how she always jeers about her cattle dogs when she takes them to agility "cattle dogs are too stubborn/crazy for agility" or when out on a walk she will get comments that "those dogs are crazy" & she always meets someone who "had a friend" or relative who had one & "they were an idiot"
> 
> What about you guys? What are you sick of hearing when it comes to your dogs?


"He's so well-behaved, he must have had to wear a shock collar all the time" (not said in jest either)
"No way you get him to come like that without a collar." (I guess it's something amazing - granted we were a LONG way from each other as we often practice, but still...)
"Why is he so shy?" (when he sits by my side while talking to someone - he's not being shy, he's doing what he should, not jumping up on you and all that)
"Your dog doesn't like kids?" (not when they run up to him and yell in his face, how would you like it if I charged like a maniac at you and yelled in your face)
"You should teach him to like all kids." (said when calm kids get to pet him and he sniffs them while their wild kids try to pull his tail poke him with a stick)
"I bet you have to wash him and brush him every day. He looks great, but that's why I couldn't have a dog like that." (No, I bathe him every 2-3 months and comb him about once a week)
"You must do that Cesar Milan stuff on him. I tried it and it didn't work for me." (No, I just use shaping, which often gets a "what's that?" response)


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

CptJack said:


> I think Buffy is a Boston Mix >.> But, you know, you didn't ask so I didn't say that. I also think she's BEAUTIFUL.


Thanks! Personally I think her mom was some mix of Boston/Pug and possibly Beagle (I've seen photos of her and know that she was only about 15 lbs.). I think dad had a good amount of ACD in him, but could also be mixed with anything from Pit to Boston/Rat Terrier to anything really. Buff's about 30 lbs.

Buffy has the fur, tail and small feet similar to ACDs I've seen in person, and also a similar play style when she's met them, which further reinforces that with me. Not to mention the ears, though the ears aren't quite the same shape as ACDs.



taquitos said:


> melaka, I can see people thinking that maybe she is part pit (like... at most 1/4 lolol), but Buffy is probably one of the most unique and CUTEST brindle dogs I have ever met <3


Aw, thanks. =) She gets a lot of questions/compliments from people wherever we go.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

My biggest dog 150 pounds and my smallest dog 3 1/2 pounds. Looking at my small dog comment from bystander, "I know what you must feed your big dog" No stupid I do not feed my big dog little dogs! You must spend your whole paycheck on dog food? Don't you feed your dogs they are skinny. No, I carefully measure all the feed and no they are not skinny, they are in shape. I do not want fat dogs, it is unhealthy for them. I use coupons, wait for sales and use reward points to purchase dog food. Besides it is my money and what I do with it is my business. 

My husband was one of those small dog haters. He never owned one. Now he has 2 chihuahuas that adore him and he adores and cherishes them back. Kind of funny though. He is a tall guy and used to be a Marine and a drill sergeant to boot.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Lucy: That's a coyote right?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

The talk of dogfood reminded me of my #1 pethate:

We buy petfood locally (or did, before stocking problems, and this crap ticked me off). We feed the Cats ToTW, and the dogs eat Wellness Core (kibble) and Merrick's 96% (Canned). EVERY SINGLE TIME we were in there buying food (once a month), the cashier would make some 'joking' remark. All those remarks translated to, roughly, wasting money on something that ended up shat out again. 

Bite me. No really. You sell it, you don't get to complain that someone is BUYING it.


----------



## Zuri (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm involved with raising guide dogs, so most of the annoying things I hear are in regards to that. Here are the MOST annoying things:

"That is a crazy dog! It is NEVER going to make it!" (First of all, these are PUPPIES. Not adult dogs. Second, every dog, even the most well behaved, has a rough day every now and then. And lastly, what kind of thing is that to say? I put my money, time, energy, love, everything, into giving the puppy the best possible chance to succeed as a guide dog. Something like that is completely rude and inconsiderate.)

"It must be horrible to fall in love with the puppy and then have to give it back." (Okay, maybe I just don't like this just because I hear it so often. Yes, I do love the puppy. With my whole heart. But giving it back to learn how to do its "big-dog job" is the best, most wonderful, most indescribable feeling. There is nothing that compares with that.)


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I used to hate it when people called our GSD's "Police Dogs" as if that was a breed. I felt similar when they called our Shelties "miniature collies."

I also hate it if I'm walking a big dog and people comment about my size versus the dog, as if it is a requirement to weigh more than your dog. People don't seem to have the same comments when I ride a horse, yet the horse could use its size far more easily to get its way.

I hate it if I'm leash training a bigger dog and onlookers decide to give "advice" which usually involves insisting that the dog will never learn without a prong collar, e-collar, or choke chain. Um...please go away and let us continue training so I don't need any of those.

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## AkCrimson (Oct 12, 2011)

Oooooh I got a big one, for me. 

I am SICK to death of hearing my hubby complain about dog breath or, worse, dog hair! He will b*tch and moan about how Havoc has bad breath. He will make Havoc get off the bed/couch if he smells it. And he b*tches about hair, even though Havoc barely sheds. 

All of this coming from a guy who desperately wants a Golden Retriever. Every time he complains about my dogs, I remind him that a GR sheds like mad and they're mouthy as heck. 

packetsmom - I grew up in AK and I feel like a LOT of people there are really backwards when it comes to training methods


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

People frequently ask me if Tula is a St. Bernard. Also, and this only usually happens with older women, they will ask to pet her and then straddle over the top of her. It's crazy.

When I had Dobes, people would ask if they bite. Uh, yeah, that's why I bring them out to public places.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I used to get the, "Who's walking who?" with my last dog even though he'd be trotting along nicely by my side. I think it's just something some people say when they see a big dog, especially with a woman (I only outweighed that dog by eight pounds when he was getting older and was a little chunky, heh -- his ideal weight was 90 lbs, so he was always pretty large).

Right now I get annoyed by any type of "ankle-biter" or "little rat" comments directed at Crystal. She's never tried to nip anyone in her life and is in fact much friendlier with people than Casper is, and he's twice her size (although still small). I bet we go for longer walks than most people around here do with their bigger dogs, too. I also get annoyed by people who refuse to believe that my dogs aren't good with other dogs or that Casper doesn't want to be patted by strangers (Cas is just fine as long as people stay back, so he LOOKS friendly until they grab at him, at which time he'll growl/bark at them, lunge, and startle them). 

I also get mildly annoyed by people who don't believe that Casper is a "real" breed -- but not that annoyed, because there's nothing wrong with having a mix. It's just... if you ASK me what he is and I tell you, don't give me a skeptical face like I'm making up some designer dog name.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

AkCrimson said:


> packetsmom - I grew up in AK and I feel like a LOT of people there are really backwards when it comes to training methods


I have yet to have a dog up here, but I can see how it could be the case. Things take a bit longer to filter there way up here through all the ice!  Thank you for the heads up!

I ran into this A LOT where I lived in Florida, which was almost in Georgia. Similar situation in some respects in that it can take a while longer for things that have already caught on elsewhere to catch on there!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I always get told that I starve my dogs. _(I keep my dogs lean.) _
Jasper is too intense, neurotic, and senile. All shepherds are. _(Whatever. People just can't handle his drive.)_
Damon is a little yapper. He must be carried all the time. _(NOPE. I do not carry my dogs. They have legs. He only barks when someone comes to the door.)_

I have 5 dogs. People always ask which ones are for sale, or adoption. _(NONE. They are my babies.)_
They also say I must be rich. And becasue I am young I also get "Wow your parents must love you a lot to pay for all of these". That kills me. I pay for my own dogs, and would never ask my parents to do so. They are my responsibility. I also get "Bet they havn't been to the vet lately." becasue I have so many. Wrong again. All of my dogs go for their yearly check ups, and whenever something is wrong with them.

I HATE it when people try to pet or pick up my dogs. DO NOT TOUCH THEM without my promission. Its that simple.

When I am unloading them from my Chevy Blazer people always make comments about "clown cars" and "Must stink in there". ugh.

People also make comments about Max. Asking if he bites or telling their kids to stay away from the "Pit bull"


----------



## Nyx (Feb 8, 2013)

Having a cute small fluffy dog pretty much means we're a walking petting zoo. I should start charging admission when people tell their kids to "go look at the puppy." Or when the kids come over of their own volition, screaming "puppy!" I'd say about half the kids ask before petting, less than 75% of adults do. 

Any kind of "yappy" or "killer dog" comment. 

People who bark at my dog. It's always men who are of an age to know better. 

"Is she friendly?" AFTER they pet her. Without asking of course.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Crantastic said:


> I also get mildly annoyed by people who don't believe that Casper is a "real" breed -- but not that annoyed, because there's nothing wrong with having a mix. It's just... if you ASK me what he is and I tell you, don't give me a skeptical face like I'm making up some designer dog name.


I'm glad to hear somebody else gets this too! It's so strange to me that people will believe a something-doodle is a purebred, but have to double check for a Welsh springer spaniel or AKK.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

elrohwen said:


> I'm glad to hear somebody else gets this too! It's so strange to me that people will believe a something-doodle is a purebred, but have to double check for a Welsh springer spaniel or AKK.


Dude. No one around me knows what a Rat Terrier is. He's NOT THAT RARE. Occasionally people will get really confused and at best I get 'that's a fiest, right?'. Explaining that Fiest is a type not a breed gets me NOWHERE.

Really, really awkward.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm mostly sick of people asking me if she is a labradoodle, goldendoodle, cockapoo (really? realllly???) or any of the other doodles or poos. Wheatens aren't very common in the US, but there are several in this area (a couple that go to her daycare and a couple that were in her first puppy class). I understand that people may not know what she is....but just because her hair is wavy doesn't mean that she is something mixed with a poodle. 

Oh and everyone thinks she is a boy. Pink leash....no idea why. 

The comment I'm tired of getting when people do know what a Wheaten is that they are crazy. She was crazy when she was a baby...but now she is very well adjusted, just high energy and excitement. So to these people I usually respond, "She gets plenty of exercise and socialization, so she really isn't crazy. But thanks."


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Kayla_Nicole said:


> I'm mostly sick of people asking me if she is a labradoodle, goldendoodle, cockapoo (really? realllly???) or any of the other doodles or poos. Wheatens aren't very common in the US, but there are several in this area (a couple that go to her daycare and a couple that were in her first puppy class). I understand that people may not know what she is....but just because her hair is wavy doesn't mean that she is something mixed with a poodle.


We had a black fluffy puppy in Watson's puppy class and one day I asked her owner if she was a poodle mix, and she told me the pup was actually a Spanish Water Dog (I had heard of the Portuguese ones, but not the Spanish). I bet that poor lady gets asked if her dog is a poodle mix all the time.


----------



## Emmett (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm sick of people insisting on "figuring out" Otis's mix. He has a very unique look about him that most people with only rudimentary dog breed knowledge just assume translates into something rare. When I explain that, "no, he's just a mutt" they simply cannot be satisfied with that. I used to sub "muttly" for "mutt", but actually had one lady then ask "what kind of breed is that?" They press for details and want to strike up a conversation where we tease apart his characteristics to find the magic combo that created him. I'm not interested and am lucky to know enough of his history that I can be positve he is from a LONG line of mutts! Why can't people just be satisfied with that? I did a DNA test and the results called him a Yorkie mix, all 70 lbs of him. So when people press, I just tell them that and move along.

Otis and Emmett will SOAK up attention from everybody and anybody, Emmett even more so than Otis. Freya and Monty want NOTHING to do with anybody else. Yet, people insist on petting those two. Children in particular find a puppy irresistible and Monty's look likewise and will even go so far as to chase them around. Parents then encourage their little cretins to continue molesting the two dogs that so obviously want to be left alone. When I politely, and inevitably not so politely, explain they are NOT social people either ignore it or make the comment that they are scared, skittish, shy or must have been abused. NO, they just don't like ill mannered strangers manhandling them. The worst is when I think I've gotten through to someone and we turn to walk away and they try to sneak up behind and pet them anyway!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

melaka said:


> I get tired of people assuming that Buffy is a Pit Bull just because she's brindle. There are so many different breeds of dogs that can be brindle, that it's really not an indication of whether there's Pit in her or not. Now, the fact that she loves nearly every new person she meets, or sometimes can barely stand up from wiggling her butt so fast in happiness, well, maybe there's Pit in her after all (I honestly have no idea of her breed mix, but many of her physical characteristics are not typically seen in Pits).
> 
> And people assume that she's male all the time too, despite pink/girlie collars and leashes.


Yeah with Izze I used to get the "male" stuff all the time despite the pink collars & leashes lol I would still get the "he's so pretty! What's his name?" Uh HER name is Izze :/

I watch my dogs for calming signals or signs they've had enough & when they have enough I tell folks to get lost, I also am not above body blocking people & telling to get lost & rein in their kids of they are being bothersome or obnoxious


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

AkCrimson said:


> Oooooh I got a big one, for me.
> 
> I am SICK to death of hearing my hubby complain about dog breath or, worse, dog hair! He will b*tch and moan about how Havoc has bad breath. He will make Havoc get off the bed/couch if he smells it. And he b*tches about hair, even though Havoc barely sheds.
> 
> ...


He needs to spend a week at my house lol, I have a shepherd mix & 2 ACDs so hair is like ... The norm for us 

In fact I shaved two of them because the hair was so bad & in Texas in summer it's so hot that they suffer badly in their hair, ESP Josefina who had a chow-like coat even though ACDs aren't supposed to have that much coat & she overheats quickly if its anything over 70 degrees ... So I thought it would be best for her.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Crantastic said:


> Right now I get annoyed by any type of "ankle-biter" or "little rat" comments directed at Crystal. She's never tried to nip anyone in her life and is in fact much friendlier with people than Casper is, and he's twice her size (although still small).


Oddly enough, this is what I'd thought I'd hear a lot of with Wally. I guess he's not quite that small. Calling a papillon a little rat? That person has no soul LOL. At least call them little butterflies! 




Crantastic said:


> I also get mildly annoyed by people who don't believe that Casper is a "real" breed -- but not that annoyed, because there's nothing wrong with having a mix. It's just... if you ASK me what he is and I tell you, don't give me a skeptical face like I'm making up some designer dog name.



I hear that. Granted, I get Cotons aren't the most commonly heard dog breed around, but still. He's not a maltese mix. Or a "Big Maltese".


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I have eaten a lot of "back bone soup" as mom says in my years of having dogs & when I see folks not listening or not asking I will I sett a very quick "please don't touch my dog" as I block them, I am also very good at hearing the "why don't you go pet the doggie?" From parents & I will quickly put my hand up & say "please don't they don't like kids."


----------



## StitchWitch (Feb 28, 2013)

melaka said:


> I get tired of people assuming that Buffy is a Pit Bull just because she's brindle. There are so many different breeds of dogs that can be brindle, that it's really not an indication of whether there's Pit in her or not. Now, the fact that she loves nearly every new person she meets, or sometimes can barely stand up from wiggling her butt so fast in happiness, well, maybe there's Pit in her after all (I honestly have no idea of her breed mix, but many of her physical characteristics are not typically seen in Pits).
> 
> And people assume that she's male all the time too, despite pink/girlie collars and leashes.


My dad does that! He keeps insisting that my little boy has some pit bull in him because of the brindle! I mean, if he had some pit bull, wouldn't he have more than just brindle pit bull qualities? I mean heck, if brindle's the only indication, he could be a greyhound! (which he's clearly not). Shih Tzu and Brussels, which are the two breeds we're thinking he's either from, both have brindle colors I believe.



Vivyd said:


> Firstly, it's all the strange looks I get when I call and talk to my dogs in Chinese....I don't actually know why I don't speak English to them.
> 
> Secondly, it's everyone telling me my dog's names are lame/unimaginative/too common and quote "everybody calls their dog Xiao (colour), couldn't you name them something better". This I kind of agree with, but I still haven't found new names. Nothing seems to fit "just right" or my girlfriend can't say it properly.
> 
> Lastly it's people always asking me what breed Xiao Hei is. Everyone thinks he must be some kind of breed and a pure-bred at that...since most people that have dogs here do. Nobody thinks I would have a mutt.


I wasn't aware that a lot of Chinese called their dogs Little (insert color), that's cool to know! And if you want to call him Little Black, then gosh by darn, you call him Little Black. Although I think Xiao Fen would be even funnier.



CptJack said:


> The talk of dogfood reminded me of my #1 pethate:
> 
> We buy petfood locally (or did, before stocking problems, and this crap ticked me off). We feed the Cats ToTW, and the dogs eat Wellness Core (kibble) and Merrick's 96% (Canned). EVERY SINGLE TIME we were in there buying food (once a month), the cashier would make some 'joking' remark. All those remarks translated to, roughly, wasting money on something that ended up shat out again.
> 
> Bite me. No really. You sell it, you don't get to complain that someone is BUYING it.


Having worked Customer Service retail, I can't even imagine an employee acting like that. Every time someone tells me about something like this, it blows my mind. I really can't imagine how people can justify being that ridiculous where they are employed.



Nyx said:


> Having a cute small fluffy dog pretty much means we're a walking petting zoo. I should start charging admission when people tell their kids to "go look at the puppy." Or when the kids come over of their own volition, screaming "puppy!" I'd say about half the kids ask before petting, less than 75% of adults do.
> 
> Any kind of "yappy" or "killer dog" comment.
> 
> ...



This, a thousand times. Now Prince loves everyone and everything, and all he does is mouth a bit because he's teething. 

I think my biggest peeve is people still calling him a 'her' even after I tell them his name is Prince Ewok. I mean, it's Prince. Not Princess, Prince. he acts like a little boy, his hair sticks up like a little boy and he humps and sometimes lifts his leg like a little boy.

/facepalm


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I have an Anatolian Shepherd. People will ask the breed and when I tell them, they will argue with me I have a mastiff and not a shepherd. Ummm! there is more than German dogs that have shepherd in the breed name.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

My last big dog, before the Pug, was a mix who was mostly Carolina Dog. I had people who thought I was keeping a coyote and people in the neighborhood were more afraid of her than they were the Rotties or pits in the neighborhood, although she never growled at anyone or bit anyone. I think it was her blue eyes. :/


----------



## StitchWitch (Feb 28, 2013)

packetsmom said:


> My last big dog, before the Pug, was a mix who was mostly Carolina Dog. I had people who thought I was keeping a coyote and people in the neighborhood were more afraid of her than they were the Rotties or pits in the neighborhood, although she never growled at anyone or bit anyone. I think it was her blue eyes. :/



I'm not from the south, so excuse me when I say,

"We have American Dingos 0.o...?"


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

StitchWitch said:


> I'm not from the south, so excuse me when I say,
> 
> "We have American Dingos 0.o...?"


I am from the south, and we sure do  I love Carolina Dogs. A lot.


----------



## StitchWitch (Feb 28, 2013)

CptJack said:


> I am from the south, and we sure do  I love Carolina Dogs. A lot.



I started laughing when I saw the common name was American Dingo. I don't know why, but I found it hilarious. I'm probably as far anti-south as you can get, being in Washington Sate.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

LOL...most people don't know about them, but there are actually wild dogs in the south that have been there since the Native Americans lived there. They live mostly in the woods or on the outskirts of cities and towns. If you get a rescue dog in Georgia or North Florida, it will often have some Carolina Dog in it. I have no idea where my girl got her blue eyes, though, but other than that, she looked just like the pictures and she was tough to train because she really could take people or leave them. It didn't help that this was during the time when dominance theory was all the rage and I had drank the koolaid.

Know what happens when you take an essentially wild dog and then try to be "alpha" over it? It doesn't trust you and forms even less of a bond with you. 

I learned a lot from her.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

CptJack said:


> The talk of dogfood reminded me of my #1 pethate:
> 
> We buy petfood locally (or did, before stocking problems, and this crap ticked me off). We feed the Cats ToTW, and the dogs eat Wellness Core (kibble) and Merrick's 96% (Canned). EVERY SINGLE TIME we were in there buying food (once a month), the cashier would make some 'joking' remark. All those remarks translated to, roughly, wasting money on something that ended up shat out again.
> 
> Bite me. No really. You sell it, you don't get to complain that someone is BUYING it.


I can't-
My father and I got into it the other night over something similar. I had mentioned about feeding my dogs raw meat every now and again, and I got laughed off the phone. What I feed my dogs is none of your ever lovin' business. It's not your money, so do not worry.


ALSO, I'M ABOUT SICK OF HEARING 'U KEEP DAT BIG DAWG IN DA HOUSE!?!?!?!?! HURRR' YES. I DO. F-OFF. Aleu is barely even 30 pounds, she's short. She is not big, not by any standard. When she sleeps, she curls up to the size of a small cocker spaniel. She is not big, and it's not your house. Don't worry about it.
This is something else my father and I got into over the phone, having animals in the house. I heard "D***, you're a -my last name here-. You need to quit this s***. You can't hoard animals in the house." Um. I swear, if it was at all possible to flip someone off through the phone, I would've broken my finger trying. 


I am now way too into this thread. Lol


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> I can't-
> My father and I got into it the other night over something similar. I had mentioned about feeding my dogs raw meat every now and again, and I got laughed off the phone. What I feed my dogs is none of your ever lovin' business. It's not your money, so do not worry.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh. The DAY we picked Thud up, mostly dead and UNRESPONSIVE he was so hypo-thermic and dragged him to the emergency vet, my step-father's sister was there and said, and I quote, 'he'd make a good outside dog. I mean if it didn't kill him'. Because he was fluff and big. AND ALMOST DEAD. From COLD. From BEING OUTSIDE. My mother used to do the 'I think some animals just belong outside' thing, but my step-father got her over it. And since they are the reason we have Thud, I sort of dare them to say anything. Ever. If they do? I'm giving him BACK. (Not really, but the threat would put them off forever).


----------



## squiggles (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm really over having people call Arrow's tail a 'raccoon tail'. Has no one EVER seen a raccoon's tail before? It's black with white stripes, and my dog has a white tail with black spots... I do love all the training compliments we get on our walks, but little do thy know, I'm keeping him focused on me and working so he doesn't have a reactive meltdown when people holler at us about our great training


----------



## StitchWitch (Feb 28, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Oh. The DAY we picked Thud up, mostly dead and UNRESPONSIVE he was so hypothermic and dragged him to the vet, my step-father's sister was there and said, and I quote, 'he'd make a good outside dog. i mean if it didn't kill him'. Because he was fluff and big. AND MOSTLY FROZEN TO DEATH. OMFG.



Some people are just so insensitive. x.x


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I used to get, "Dat dog...is a DEBIL dog!!!" I just smiled...I always felt safe taking her for a run. 

Now I keep getting, "Why do you want a big dog? Why not get something small the kids can raise?" (Um...yeah...because a 7 and 9 year old are SO ready to be parents and all smaller breeds LOVE kids automatically, right?)

or

"Why do you want a dog that's looks so aggressive/is so big? Why not get a lab? Labs are great, everybody loves labs, I know a person who knew someone with a lab, there's lab puppies on cl every day, etc." Um...labs are nice, but I don't want a lab and I don't have to get the kind of dog you think I should. Labs aren't for me.

Yep...mention once that you are considering a new dog and suddenly everyone is a breed expert.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

StitchWitch said:


> Some people are just so insensitive. x.x


And really, really stupid.



packetsmom said:


> Why not get a lab? Labs are great, everybody loves labs, I know a person who knew someone with a lab, there's lab puppies on cl every day, etc." Um...labs are nice, but I don't want a lab and I don't have to get the kind of dog you think I should. Labs aren't for me.


I am developing aversion to lab owners in the real world. My first dog as an adult on my own was a senior lab and I loved that dog like nobody's business, but there is SOMETHING about the lab owners around me that make them evangelical, and on top of that hteir dogs are untrained, exuberant, RUDE, dogs whose owners delight in being that way. "Look how friendly he is!" Your friendly lab is off leash, out of control, and trying to drown my children. No. It does not make me want one. I want one even less when the lab owner in question is telling me how broke my dogs are because they're kind of aloof.


----------



## DaisyDC (Feb 24, 2013)

I tend to get a lot of "what kind of dog is he?" directed at Daisy, even when I am clearly calling her DAISY, which seems like one of the least masculine names we could have picked. And even though she's probably mostly rat terrier, we suspect she's also part kelpie, so I tend to answer kelpie, as people tend to get a blank look and not try to make up their own guesses that way, whereas for some reason "rat terrier" seems to lead to half a dozen other wild guesses. Someone the other day asked if she wasn't GSD!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

DaisyDC said:


> I tend to get a lot of "what kind of dog is he?" directed at Daisy, even when I am clearly calling her DAISY, which seems like one of the least masculine names we could have picked. And even though she's probably mostly rat terrier, we suspect she's also part kelpie, so I tend to answer kelpie, as people tend to get a blank look and not try to make up their own guesses that way, whereas for some reason "rat terrier" seems to lead to half a dozen other wild guesses. Someone the other day asked if she wasn't GSD!


Jack is a purebred, confirmation champion (and like... a point, from being a GRCH), rat terrier. His ears are sort of messed up shape wise, but he's a good example of the breed and has the title to prove it.

No one knows what he is. NO ONE. Beagle mix is most common, Chi-mix once in a while. Once in a blue moon someone knows more and calls him a fiest, which is technically correct as the breed TYPE, but not the breed. Telling them "Rat Terrier" just... really really confuses them. It boggles me. I mean it really, really boggles me. Rat Terriers aren't exactly rare around here.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

CptJack said:


> I am developing aversion to lab owners in the real world. My first dog as an adult on my own was a senior lab and I loved that dog like nobody's business, but there is SOMETHING about the lab owners around me that make them evangelical, and on top of that hteir dogs are untrained, exuberant, RUDE, dogs whose owners delight in being that way. "Look how friendly he is!" Your friendly lab is off leash, out of control, and trying to drown my children. No. It does not make me want one. I want one even less when the lab owner in question is telling me how broke my dogs are because they're kind of aloof.


I don't necessarily have something against labs, but they really don't "speak to me," if that makes any sense. For the right dog, I'm willing to go out for runs and exercise them, so it's not necessarily the energy level, but there has to be something in that dog that connects with something in me and I just don't seem to get that with labs. I don't usually get that with smaller dogs, although I did with my pug and my sheltie. Whatever that something is, it has to be there to help me bond with them and make me want to do whatever it takes to give them what they need.

And yeah, I find that breeds that have a reputation for being easy to train or always having a gentle temperment often tend to attract people who just don't want to take the time to train them and then pretend their rude dog is "just friendly."


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

packetsmom said:


> I don't necessarily have something against labs, but they really don't "speak to me," if that makes any sense. For the right dog, I'm willing to go out for runs and exercise them, so it's not necessarily the energy level, but there has to be something in that dog that connects with something in me and I just don't seem to get that with labs. I don't usually get that with smaller dogs, although I did with my pug and my sheltie. Whatever that something is, it has to be there to help me bond with them and make me want to do whatever it takes to give them what they need.
> 
> And yeah, I find that breeds that have a reputation for being easy to train or always having a gentle temperment often tend to attract people who just don't want to take the time to train them and then pretend their rude dog is "just friendly."


It's not the energy level for me, it's the exuberance and 'loves everybody'. My Boston has that; my Boston is my husband's dog, through and through. The three that are mine? Even at 5 months old for Thud, they stand back and observe, or are polite and 'friendly' but they really dont' care if people outside the family exist. That said, I DO like labs just fine, though they aren't my ideal. I just seem to be surrounded by holier than thou lab _owners_.


----------



## StitchWitch (Feb 28, 2013)

DaisyDC said:


> I tend to get a lot of "what kind of dog is he?" directed at Daisy, even when I am clearly calling her DAISY, which seems like one of the least masculine names we could have picked. And even though she's probably mostly rat terrier, we suspect she's also part kelpie, so I tend to answer kelpie, as people tend to get a blank look and not try to make up their own guesses that way, whereas for some reason "rat terrier" seems to lead to half a dozen other wild guesses. Someone the other day asked if she wasn't GSD!





CptJack said:


> Jack is a purebred, confirmation champion (and like... a point, from being a GRCH), rat terrier. His ears are sort of messed up shape wise, but he's a good example of the breed and has the title to prove it.
> 
> No one knows what he is. NO ONE. Beagle mix is most common, Chi-mix once in a while. Once in a blue moon someone knows more and calls him a fiest, which is technically correct as the breed TYPE, but not the breed. Telling them "Rat Terrier" just... really really confuses them. It boggles me. I mean it really, really boggles me. Rat Terriers aren't exactly rare around here.



I'm not sure why people don't know what rat terriers are, their name isn't exactly a misnomer- they do kind of look like short-hair long-legged rats (no offense). What on earth is a Fiest though? And is hopping around with one leg in the air really a RT thing or is it maybe dog specific?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I am so sick of hearing how huge my boys are, and they must eat a ton.

I live with the damn dogs, I am aware of how big they are.

I'm also sick of hearing how well behaved Mouse is. People seriously think he just came that way! Uh, I have put NINE YEARS of training into this dog! It's not freaking magic!

Also sick of hearing how non functional my American girls are.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

insinuations of various forms of "He must be walking you"

-first...pick collar, pink holt, and on occasion pink harness!
-second... She walks loose leash and she's trained!

on the subject of training and the holt

people act like she's vicious, crossing streets, hiding children "why are you walking him/bringing him here?" 
"he must be a handful"
"he's going to be uncontrollable when he grows up"

people randomly telling me on the street how I should be training, usually some sort of dominance bullshit. People even going so far as to try and grab the leash.

seriously, she doesn't pull *often* she doesn't bark unless seriously provoked, she's a goofy 5 month old pup and according to professional trainers 2nd best in an obedience class filled with adults.

"he's going to get huge you know"
yes I know, I got this breed for a reason, she needs to be large.

"you should have adopted from a shelter/rescue...*insert big speal about shelter stories*"

rabbit=shelter
cat=shelter
2 previous dogs= shelter
Manna was heading to the shelter

"She won't live very long you know, that breed doesn't have a long life"

"is that a bear cub?"
"She's how old! no way she's that young she's huge" *mostly people who think dogs should be less than 50lbs yes they exist*

dude some dogs get over 100lbs, no big deal.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

"Got a saddle fer that thang?!" Um, no. And you're SO original - I've never heard that before!

"How much does he weigh?"

"They sure must eat a lot!"

"Wow, their really skinny!" No, loser, you're just used to seeing fat dogs. One that is in shape is unique!

Mine are always being called girls, too! I DON'T GET IT! Even when I refer to them as "he," him," etc. 

And the breed thing "He's a Borzoi *or* Scottish Deerhound." "I've never heard of that!", as if to say, "since I haven't heard of it, it couldn't exist." Just shut up!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

StitchWitch said:


> I'm not sure why people don't know what rat terriers are, their name isn't exactly a misnomer- they do kind of look like short-hair long-legged rats (no offense). What on earth is a Fiest though? And is hopping around with one leg in the air really a RT thing or is it maybe dog specific?


Link



> A Feist (or Fyce) is a type of small hunting dog, developed via crossbreeding of various other hunting breeds in the rural southern United States.
> 
> Feists generally are small (shorter than 18 inches/45 cm, and weigh less than 30 lbs/14 kg), short-coated dogs with long legs and a pointed (snipy) nose. The ears set high on the head and are button, erect, or short hang ears. Traditionally the tail is a natural bobtail or docked. As Feists are bred for hunting, not as show dogs, there is little to no consistency in appearance (breed type), and they may be purebred, crossbred, or mixed breed dogs. They are identified more by the way they hunt and their size than by their appearance.


A fiest is a type of dog, not a breed. Rat Terriers were fiests before becoming recognized as their own breed, and still technically are. They're relatively new, and outcrosses were done until very recently.

I have no idea what you mean about hopping around with one leg in the air actually.

**ETA:** And apparently I can't freaking spell feist, because i before e doesn't apply and I'm dumb.

And specific to RT: 



> There has been considerable crossing of Feist dogs, since they are bred primarily for performance as hunting dogs. Feist dogs are the progenitor of what we now call the Rat Terrier. The Rat Terrier is a specific breed within the Feist umbrella. Because the word Feist refers to a general type of dog just as hound and terrier refer to a group of breeds, Rat Terriers are often called feist. The terriers brought to the US in the 1890s from England were crossed with Feist dogs already here in addition to some of the Toy breeds (Toy Fox Terrier, Manchester Terrier and Chihuahua) to develop the Rat Terrier we know today.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Flaming said:


> "you should have adopted from a shelter/rescue...*insert big speal about shelter stories*


I hate that one. I chose to get my dog from an extremely reputable breeder, so leave me alone.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

elrohwen said:


> I hate that one. I chose to get my dog from an extremely reputable breeder, so leave me alone.


NO KIDDING! I am all for rescue, support rescue, am available to foster, have fostered in the past, and do transport for rescue. Get over it! I chose to BUY my dogs from a breeder. There is NOTHING wrong with that!

Besides, you try finding a Deerhound in rescue. Not likely to happen!


----------



## StitchWitch (Feb 28, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I could explain it better, but considering how unimpressed I was with the training of her dog (and disciplining also), perhaps the whole running with one leg thing up against the body was just her dog.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Flaming said:


> insinuations of various forms of "He must be walking you"
> 
> -first...pick collar, pink holt, and on occasion pink harness!
> -second... She walks loose leash and she's trained!
> ...


I'm sorry, but this just made me laugh out loud! Have these people never heard of Newfies before?!


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

ireth0 said:


> I'm sorry, but this just made me laugh out loud! Have these people never heard of Newfies before?!



They're one of the most common purebreds in this city! then again we also have a large population of people from countries where dogs arn't pets and or are food/pests.


someone asked if she was an adult poodle last week...wtf?


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

_"She must shed a lot!"_ --> It's a boy, and he sheds less than any cat I've ever owned.

_"He's so well behaved, where did you get him?" _ followed by _"Wow, you must've spent a lot of time with him for a rescue to be so nicely behaved!" _ --> I think he's pretty well behaved for a dog in general... and no, we haven't done a lot of work with him, comparatively. He basically came as-is.

"What a beautiful dog!" (Okay, I don't get sick of hearing that one. )


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

StitchWitch said:


> I wish I could explain it better, but considering how unimpressed I was with the training of her dog (and disciplining also), perhaps the whole running with one leg thing up against the body was just her dog.


Or an injury. Actually sounds like a luxating patella, if it was a hind leg and even more if it was one of the smaller versions of the breed.









This is my Rat Terrier.









He's 18" tall, weighs 25lbs and while it's a lousy picture he runs like this:










He IS on the large end of the standard, but still within standard. At the risk of sounding defensive (I'm not, I promise)? He's a good example of the breed, save the edges of his ears not being straight, and doesn't... look a thing like any kind of rat. But I am admittedly kind of turned off some of the super little frail looking ones. The breed has a purpose. That purpose is to be a farm dog. That means guarding, herding, hunting, and ratting. If the dog can't do that anymore, I'm not interested. The reason I like them is because most well bred RT I know are SUPER athletic. I like that.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

This one is kind of silly, but it bothers me when people tell me that springer spaniels are named that because they love to run through fields with a trademark springing motion. 

No, they were bred to spring game out of hiding so the hunter could trap/shoot it. 

It's stupid that it annoys me, but I find it funny how people like to share that tidbit when it's totally wrong. I just smile and nod and say that Watson likes to spring into the air too. lol


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

elrohwen said:


> We had a black fluffy puppy in Watson's puppy class and one day I asked her owner if she was a poodle mix, and she told me the pup was actually a Spanish Water Dog (I had heard of the Portuguese ones, but not the Spanish). I bet that poor lady gets asked if her dog is a poodle mix all the time.


Haha! It happens. 
A neighbor just actually mentioned to me the other day about how they shave her Portuguese water dog in the summer, and people ask constantly if he is a poodle (the black does make it harder to tell, I admit it)


----------



## StitchWitch (Feb 28, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Or an injury. Actually sounds like a luxating patella, if it was a hind leg and even more if it was one of the smaller versions of the breed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah hers was really small and it wasn't really running, just kind of loping while carrying her hind right leg, I guess. Kind of odd. And I don't see any need for you to be defensive, seeing as you mentioned that he has won a few awards in his class!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Kayla_Nicole said:


> Haha! It happens.
> A neighbor just actually mentioned to me the other day about how they shave her Portuguese water dog in the summer, and people ask constantly if he is a poodle (the black does make it harder to tell, I admit it)


And in my defense, our class did have a Cavalier x Poodle mix puppy who looked fairly similar, except in liver instead of black. Haha. It's funny that the president has a PWD, but I would guess most people could still not identify one. I might if it was clipped in the show cut (lion I think) but a scruffy looking one? I'd probably assume it was a doodle.


----------



## Cattledogfanatic (Sep 18, 2011)

I thought of something. When i'm out with my dog I get what kind of dog is he? American Cocker Spaniel. Oh... he's so little. Yeah he's little he's 4 months. He's just a puppy.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Flaming said:


> ......"She won't live very long you know, that breed doesn't have a long life"......


OMG, how could I have forgotten this one?!
This is my number one most hated comment!
I have 5 Great Danes so do get this one a lot. I'm always told "I like them but could never have one because they only live 8 or 9yrs." And what do I have to say to this? BULL POOPIES! Two of mine are at that age now and going strong. One of our rescue GD's is nearly 14!
Anyway, I would rather have 8 or 9yrs with a Great Dane than 18yrs with a chi. No offense to chihuahua owners (that's my husband's favorite breed) but I prefer the larger breeds (tho' i have to admit i've been having an eye for Border Collies lately. lol)


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah some of the things people say ... You have to wonder of their parents taught them any manners at all!


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

"Is that a Border Collie!?" Nope... No tail, see?

"She is the prettiest dog I've ever seen." Everyone thinks he is a girl. My own grandmother calls Pepper a "she" all the time. I can't correct her because she is my grandma but people in the street get the mean eyes and I remind them that he is a HE!

"Is he mean?" People are very intimidated by Pepper for some reason. A lot of times we can clear a dog park just by showing up (and I'm talking dog parks we've never been to, we've never had time to accumulate a bad reputation). Kids are antsy to approach him and adults sometimes just avoid him. I think its the kooky eyes...


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

OMG he looks like a little fox. 
Yep, that's my orange curly tailed fox on steroids.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

^ we get the fox thing A LOT.

Truthfully it doesn't bug me at all. He does kindof look like a fox which is part of what attracted me to him. People always want to know what breed he is... I'm convinced I could make a killing creating little Petey clones. I don't mind, it just gives me a chance to plug shelter dogs. The only thing that bugs me is when people say he's too skinny, I honestly think people have lost perspective about healthy weight for dogs. For the most part though people I've run into are pleasant and curious. They're not very original in their questions but I don't care, the information is old to me but its new to them, I'm not sensitive about much.

What really bothers me is my family's reaction to Pete. Its like some kind of family joke about how needy and annoying he is, its a daily thing. He's not hard to handle anymore - we've got the SA under control and seriously its so rude, just shut the hell up its not your dog.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Usually with Bentley it is are you going to breed him?
- NO!! He does not help the breed any and we think he is pb but for all I know he could be a pit bull/golden retriever/pointer mix lol. 

Omg is that a golden lab(not referring to a golden retreiver/lab mix) but as a color. 
- no he is a yellow lab!!!!

Tank
Since he is a black lab I bet he is so mean!!!
Yup, he is a killer  

Do you hunt with him?
- no he is gun shy 
Usually followed by then why do u have a lab??? Ummm because I can ? 

Is that a great Dane lab mix or a pit bull lab mix?? 
Umm neither he is all lab.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

"She needs a sandwich" because she's shaped like a sighthound and "your dog is aggressive/evil" because she has fear aggression at the vet. Some of my fellow students even said "don't get that dog anywhere near me" when I brought her even though we weren't doing anything to her because I have mentioned that she has fear aggression.


----------



## goonmom (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh man.

Goose is my Chihuahua Mix-- people always think he's a min pin just because he's black & tan. I think he's probably mostly Chihuahua and possibly Dachshund because he's a little bit longer. 

Joon usually gets "She has BIG eyes!" Which doesn't bother me, because she DOES! We call her Doe Eyes because she reminds me of a deer. Or if they're visiting my house I usually put the dogs outside and they get excited and Joon will jump up against the sliding glass door repetitively and they'll say something about her jumping. "Wow! She can jump so high!" Which doesn't bother me either. 

We get the general "I don't like small dogs, I don't like yappy dogs", etc. But we've won quite a few people over with our dogs. Even cat only people!


----------



## Pippa's Mom (Nov 17, 2012)

I get "she's a cross right?" A LOT because Pips isn't fat and really typey. 

No, she's athletic and she eats the right amount of food for her.

We also get a lot of, "pugs can walk much, they're not active, she'll basically implode if you walk her more than 10ft"

Nope, Pips will and can happily walk 8-10km and not be tired or out of breath.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Sick of hearing that Obi is "skittish". It's someone in particular who always tells me he's so skittish and scared, because he always abruptly reaches for Obi when he visits, and of course Obi jumps away because he doesn't like being grabbed (who would?). It's gotten to the point where Obi now runs to my office whenever this friend visits and sometimes even stands in the door barking at him (which I interrupt).

It's kind of funny though, because this "friend" of ours (more a friend of a friend) claims to be really good with dogs and has grown up with dogs etc, but he can't get Obi to go anywhere near him. My family visited from overseas from Christmas, it was the first time they'd met the dogs, and Obi actually sat on their laps and happily greeted them with a wagging tail and rolled over to have his chest scratched etc.

So no, Obi isn't "skittish", he just doesn't care about interacting with most people. It's kind of funny when people at agility class reach down to give him a pat, and he sees straight through them like they're not even there.


----------



## Maddy_Buddy (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm actually really fortunate with Buddy and can't say there's much I'm sick of hearing. People will comment on her looks (saying she's pretty) and her energy and agility (especially after they hear how old she is), but the amount of public comments is not overbearing.

We get A LOT of people cooing over the "German Shepherd puppy". A vet promoting her new mobile clinic came up to me and Buddy at the park and said, "6 or 7 month old GSD, right?" LOL.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

I get why do you have so many (3).. and so Big (well sort of , a berner a giant schnauzer, a boxer)... so messy... *hey I am a dog person! And its not that Messy....


----------



## StitchWitch (Feb 28, 2013)

I think what annoys me the most is everyone and anyone saying they'd steal my puppy because he's so cute! It's bad enough he'd follow you home (and has almost done it twice) without realizing it, but I don't need to be further scared by the fact you'd take him too!


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

People keep telling me Vader and Flash are overweight. 

Flash is a European basset hound. He is short and stocky. You can feel and count his ribs just as you should be able to. but because ( like its suppose to ) his chest is large and nearly even with his belly it makes him look fat. That is how he is suppose to look!








Flash looks almost just like this. Same physical appearance just a little less grand and champion looking  You can see how someone would mistake this for being fat when its actually just the breed.

Vader is a solid block of muscle. When he runs its beautiful. All his muscles pop and he looks amazing. He does not have an ounce of fat on him. Its his breeding that makes him appear hefty. He came from a lot of the razors edge lines which breed beautiful stocky APBT. Someone who body builds...is not fat they are big! big does not make someone fat in every case!
This is one of Vader bloodline on his sires side. He also has Razor edge Botbs Bosko on his Dams side. He was bred to be large and muscular.









Everytime I go to the vet. someone laughs and says your dog is so fat. I am like feel his ribs feel his stomach can you feel any fat? >.<


----------



## sharpei (Mar 15, 2013)

"THAT ONE LOOKS MEAN!" seriously you have no idea what a smile and a wagging tail mean on a dog?


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I really enjoy talking to people about Gypsy. Not much annoys me regarding what is typically said, especially compared to the comments mentioned here.

I do expect to hear the "You need to feed your dog!" and the "I've never heard of that breed (so you must be making it up)!" sillyness with my next dog, which will be a particularly uncommon breed of sighthound. I'll have to train myself to respond politely, haha, or not at all.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow fade your dogs are really pretty  ESP your APBT ... I love bullies in general


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

sharpei said:


> "THAT ONE LOOKS MEAN!" seriously you have no idea what a smile and a wagging tail mean on a dog?


Done with this one. 
"Is he mean?"
Tongue out, head's flapping, tail's wagging- scratch that, whole frickin' body is wagging. Yes, he's vicious.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> Done with this one.
> "Is he mean?"
> Tongue out, head's flapping, tail's wagging- scratch that, whole frickin' body is wagging. Yes, he's vicious.


Bug: Wiggly, happy, bouncy, vibrating with glee, whole rear end wiggling. People think she's kind of scary.

Kylie: Stiff, leaning against me and looking away from them: AWWW LOOK HOW SWEET.

People are DUMB.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh yeah another one that pisses me off. I foster a lot of bigger dogs (mostly pits) and when people hear that I use positive reinforcement training only they always feel the need to tell me that I am not being dominant enough with the dogs, and that I am letting the dog walk all over me, and because they're pit bulls, they will turn on me and attack me since I am not being the pack leader. -_____- or they ask if I'm sure that I can handle the dog because I'm a small-ish, skinny girl... -___-


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

"Are those wolves?" Yep. My 40 lb dainty little wolves, one of which has blue eyes.

"That's so cute!" when we're urban mushing [bikejoring]. Since when is mushing cute?? Here I am thinking I'm just exercising my dogs, we're having a blast, I'm focused, and I hear "Aw, thats so cute!" No! It's awesome and hardcore! :rockon: And mostly, it's just a fun way to exercise them.


----------



## Vivyd (Mar 8, 2013)

StitchWitch said:


> I wasn't aware that a lot of Chinese called their dogs Little (insert color), that's cool to know! And if you want to call him Little Black, then gosh by darn, you call him Little Black. Although I think Xiao Fen would be even funnier.


It's pretty common and usually if people here us calling one of the dogs they then ask: "and what's this one called? Xiao Huang/Hei?". 

Also it's not that I want to call him Xiao Hei, it's just that when we adopted him he already had that name and we had just bought Xiao Huang and hadn't named him yet. So for ease we just went with the naming convention.

Reading everyone's peeves I kind of feel lucky. Most Chinese people are terrified of dogs and none of them want to pat/pick-up my puppies, especially the children. It's only other dog owners that ever want to. Last night there was one lady at the dog park with her dog and she kept picking up and patting any of the dogs that ran over her to say hi. It wasn't until after 20mins or so that I realized HER dog was the massive GR....she also picked it up, and the black lab, the Alaskan Malamute...even the Samoyed. She was a pretty small girl too.


----------



## Luxi (Jan 30, 2013)

I hate people touching Indy without asking, and that happens A LOT. I have to stop little children from trying because he might bite them (he is 5 mo, and he is teething so yes, he can bite your children).
The other day a crazy lady approached us and told me she had a Westie too, then she PICKED INDY UP and started kissing him. WTF? she even left a pink lipstick mark on him... ugh.


----------



## mrsahunter86 (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't really ever hear anything bad about baby Girl, although people always want to pet her and she just doesn't respond to them and they think its weird. She is okay with people, she just does t care about them unless they are family or carrying treats. 
Terror I get comments about how super crazy he must be all the time. Most of his day when he's not exercising he's just laying around or maybe chewing on a toy. He's such a chill dog and LOVES to cuddle. He does great on walks and I don't think I would ever hit a point where he wasn't able to continue walking/jogging but he knows when to relax. He gets hyped up if people walk by the house or knock on the door but calms down after usually less than five minutes. Everyone who knows him tells me every time that he's changed and calmed down so much since he was younger, OF COURSE he has, he was a freaking puppy!!! 
Apollo gets mostly a warm response, but we do have a few people with small kids that will make their kids give VERY wide berth when he's coming(even though he's walking happily next to a five and two year old). We had someone who had a little tiny dog that was maybe two pounds that kept walking by us, eyes glued to him like he was gonna suddenly snap and chew her dog up. I just tried to keep him away just because the dog was so small that if he tried to play with it he could hurt it, but it just irritates me when people act like my puppy who is constantly happy and smiling is gonna be going in for the kill at any time. I also get really irritated when people ask if he is a pit, no he isn't and APBT and there really isn't such a dog as a "pit". He is an am staff mix and he won't be used for fighting or breeding. He is my super awesome family dog mutt and that's it. 
One thing that really irritates me though is that I'm feeding Natures Variety to two of my dogs and Premium Edge dog food to the puppy, both are really good foods just not well heard of. EVERYONE I know that thinks they know anything about food just because they know dog chow is garbage tells me I should feed blue buffalo. I'm so sick of hearing this, it's a mid to high grade food, and not bad, but I feel it's way overpriced and not "amazing". I feel like its just because BB was advertise on tv so much and they have that stupid compare your dog food test(we will notice they don't give you an option for any brand that outranks them). I've started seeing Wellness commercials on a lot lately so maybe I'll have a break soon from hearing about BB lol


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Luxi said:


> I hate people touching Indy without asking, and that happens A LOT. I have to stop little children from trying because he might bite them (he is 5 mo, and he is teething so yes, he can bite your children).
> The other day a crazy lady approached us and told me she had a Westie too, then she PICKED INDY UP and started kissing him. WTF? she even left a pink lipstick mark on him... ugh.


Oh yeah I hate they too ... Having a nervous, previously abused dog now (buddy) & a bitchy antisocial-with-strangers dog before (Izze) has made me very intolerant to idiots (& yes that's what they are ... Idiots) buddy is friendly but it does startle him when idiots approach him with grabby hands or surprise him ... It never ceases to shock me how clueless people can be.

I don't hesitate to tell off these people & be a little rude because ... It's (to me) equally rude for them to harass my dogs ... MY "property" simply it's a public place & you think you have the "right". ESP when people say "why don't you go pet the puppy" I always say NO you will NOT!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Not alot really. My dad, nan and grandad always and i mean always tell me Holly is underweight and needs to eat more, it gets on my nerves sometimes i answer back and sometimes i point blank ignore them, i am getting so fed up with it!. By the way Holly is a Border Collie and last time she was weighed she was 13.6 kgs. I go by the vets and they never say a thing, so if they are happy with her weight than so am i. I just roll my eyes every time i hear the comment about her weight. The thing is people out and about have never said a thing about her weight. Well i did have one man who said she was tiny, well his BC was fat and i mean fat!. Was the biggest BC i have ever seen.

I get abit fed up with people saying oh she is crazy, or gosh she has alot of energy, yeah you don't say, like hello she is a Border Collie, enough said really.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Back in Jurassic era I entered my 1st puppy GSP trial with my very 1st GSP. I was a total unknown. I walked up and just posed/stood my 9 month old pup and left him and got on a horse, other handler came up and his pup was totally wild he was holding him by collar while pup was jumping all around. This was normally the way pups were started, never by just a stand.

Unknown to me, my wife (who wasn't my wife yet, she was also unknown) and other wifes etc were standing on a small hill to watch the cast off. There was a bunch of snickering and a couple light guffaws because pups that stood like mine did never did much or ranged etc and generally did not perform well. 

Judge said cast off and my pup (Sarge) took off went approximately 200 yards dove left into some heavy cover and we found him on point. I won the puppy stake and there was no more snickering. 

At the time if I had known about the snickering etc it would not have bothered me a bit cause I was a tad arrogant back in the day and knew my dog and what he could do. I personally believe the snickerer types would in all probability not have a clue in how one makes a good dog their own. Just Sayin'...


----------



## goonmom (Mar 28, 2013)

dogdragoness said:


> Oh yeah I hate they too ... Having a nervous, previously abused dog now (buddy) & a bitchy antisocial-with-strangers dog before (Izze) has made me very intolerant to idiots (& yes that's what they are ... Idiots) buddy is friendly but it does startle him when idiots approach him with grabby hands or surprise him ... It never ceases to shock me how clueless people can be.
> 
> I don't hesitate to tell off these people & be a little rude because ... It's (to me) equally rude for them to harass my dogs ... MY "property" simply it's a public place & you think you have the "right". ESP when people say "why don't you go pet the puppy" I always say NO you will NOT!


I remember when I was pregnant with my first baby-- the very first thing I EVER bought her was a book in the $1 Target section called "Pat them Gently". It says "First say Please and do not tease!", etc. One of the things I make sure to teach my children is to ASK before petting any one's pets. I wouldn't go up to someone's baby and start touching their faces (though some people have and do..), so I wouldn't go up and pet someone's dog without asking, either. 

I don't get why people don't understand the risk they're taking by allowing their children (or themselves) to pet a dog they don't know without asking first. I think we have the right to be a little rude to people who are a little rude, first.. If children are with their parents and parents aren't paying attention and kids are inching closer to try to pet my dogs, I always say "Do you want to pet my dogs? You'll need to ask your Mom or Dad first." -- If only people had the same consideration for our dogs.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

If I see them I will tell them not to touch them & alert the parents to manage their child ... Sorry but I do not run a petting zoo & I don't owe anyone anything & sometimes if I let one child pet my animals then it sandbags into a crowd, if I shoot the first Ones down then no one else bothers me.


----------



## goonmom (Mar 28, 2013)

I understand that!

My dogs like the attention so for the most part, so I don't mind letting them pet if they ask. Especially since it happens at church events where kids are there to play games and stuff, sometimes.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

dogdragoness said:


> If I see them I will tell them not to touch them & alert the parents to manage their child ... Sorry but I do not run a petting zoo & I don't owe anyone anything & sometimes if I let one child pet my animals then it sandbags into a crowd, if I shoot the first Ones down then no one else bothers me.


This is kind of me. When the dogs are at a SOCIAL event (family, a petstore, a dog event) I don't mind people asking and petting them, of any age.

If we're walking through the park to do a walk or hike, or are training? Nope.


----------



## Cattledogfanatic (Sep 18, 2011)

This isn't really something I'm tired of hearing but I hate hate hate when I'm in a public place with my dog and people just let their dogs walk up to my leashed dog. Seriously? you don't know my dog. He's small and he doesn't particularly like big dogs he doesn't know running up to him.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm always surprised that so many people have issues with kids not asking before petting. Where I am, people always ask, or at least hesitate and make eye contact so I can let the dog go to them, instead of running up to the dog. Most typically, the kids hang back and I ask them if they would like to pet the dog. The few times the kids have come up without asking, the parents have always reminded them that they need to ask first.

I wonder if it depends on where you live. In the NE, people tend to stick to themselves and value personal space more than I've seen when I've visited the south. Lots of people make eyes at Watson and look like they want to pet him, but they generally keep walking unless I make eye contact with them and ask if they would like to meet him.

It helps that I have an obnoxiously outgoing dog, so even if people did pet him without asking I wouldn't mind all that much because he goes out of his way to solicit attention. If he wasn't thrilled with strangers, I would feel the need to be more cautious about people approaching.


----------



## goonmom (Mar 28, 2013)

CptJack said:


> This is kind of me. When the dogs are at a SOCIAL event (family, a petstore, a dog event) I don't mind people asking and petting them, of any age.
> 
> If we're walking through the park to do a walk or hike, or are training? Nope.


I concur! Don't care for it when I'm on a walk or out doing stuff with the dogs, for the dogs.


----------



## BasenjiMomma (Feb 4, 2013)

I get the "looks like a little fox" comment a ton. I also hate people asking what breed she is, I tell them and they say... Oh, never heard of it.


----------



## Spazmelda (Jan 27, 2013)

If kids run up to my dog and start petting I always ALWAYS tell them they need to ask first. I try to do this so their parents can hear. I explain that, while my dog is friendly and enjoys attention, not all dogs are. Some dogs are scared and might growl or bite. I haven't had this happen much, but it's pretty much the same speech I always gave my kids when they saw a dog they wanted to pet.

I haven't had Lenny long, but I've heard a few times, "boy, he gets a lot of treats doesn't he?", in a disapproving tone of voice. Yeah. I carry a treat pouch pretty much everywhere so I can reinforce what I'm teaching him. It's working well. He's not fat because the treats are tiny and healthy. He's learning what he needs to learn to be a polite dog.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

elrohwen said:


> I'm always surprised that so many people have issues with kids not asking before petting. Where I am, people always ask, or at least hesitate and make eye contact so I can let the dog go to them, instead of running up to the dog. Most typically, the kids hang back and I ask them if they would like to pet the dog. The few times the kids have come up without asking, the parents have always reminded them that they need to ask first.
> 
> I wonder if it depends on where you live. In the NE, people tend to stick to themselves and value personal space more than I've seen when I've visited the south. Lots of people make eyes at Watson and look like they want to pet him, but they generally keep walking unless I make eye contact with them and ask if they would like to meet him.


It has definitely gotten better since I moved from a small city (around 20k people) to a large one (2 and a half million people). My last city was the type where you were practically obligated to say hi to anyone you met while out walking. I do get a decent number of comments about Casper here (and some about Crystal), but fewer people trying to pat him. Most kids seem to ask first, or they don't even ask -- they just hang back staring longingly until I ask them if they'd like to pat Crystal. I don't mind letting polite people touch her. Casper does not want strangers touching him, though.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

I get tired of people asking me if Aidan is a labradoodle. I understand why they do, to a point. He looks like a terrier to me. OTOH, my mom has a friend who owns a golden doodle who is Aidan's size and looks like him, except her hair is light golden. I would have thought the doodle was half Wheaten if I had seen her on the street. She is definitely not a terrier -- she is sweet and calm, rather than being sweet and mischievous.

I get tired of people saying how spoiled Aidan is. He is not spoiled. Seems to me that, while I'm not a perfect dog owner, Aidan's life is pretty much what a pet dog's life should be. I wish I had the stamina to do dog sports with him, but I don't view that as essential.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

What I don't understand is those who think *I am* the rude one for telling folks off who treat *my* dog like public property (not here but on other forums & even on Facebook :/ ) uh ... Wat? My dog is not public property ... They are MY property & I don't owe anybody anything :/

Also ppl who think that I must have a "dog with problems" if I don't want them petted ... Uh no I want to control who interacts with my dog & how... Which is my right.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

dogdragoness said:


> What I don't understand is those who think *I am* the rude one for telling folks off who treat *my* dog like public property (not here but on other forums & even on Facebook :/ ) uh ... Wat? My dog is not public property ... They are MY property & I don't owe anybody anything :/
> 
> Also ppl who think that I must have a "dog with problems" if I don't want them petted ... Uh no I want to control who interacts with my dog & how... Which is my right.


It happens here a little bit, too. People think the right thing to do is give an explanation, or maybe educate a little bit. 

And sometimes, I don't mind. Sometimes, though, I do. The dogs are mine, and.... so is my time. It's NICE when people stop and explain to kids or adults why they should ask first and how to approach or whatever, but honestly? If I'm out doing something with the dogs, for the dogs - I DON'T WANT TO. 

Maybe it's rude, maybe it's not, but I dont' want to stop and chat with everyone. So I don't.


----------



## Adventure (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm really sick of hearing that we need to let Mayday and Gunner "just fight it out", that "they'll figure out who is dominant". Yeah, no. The vet bills will be outrageous; hopefully I'd still have two breathing dogs at the end of it. Not to mention I could probably end up in jail for dog fighting if I knowingly let them two at each other to 'fight it out'. Plus, I don't believe dominance is a state of being and that pretty much all _dominance _is, is gathering/protecting resources in any given moment.
Then after being told there will be no fighting it out between our dogs - I get told I'm a big meanie for crating and rotating and we _need_ to rehome one. Nope.
Now that we have a baby on the way (Monday!), I get to hear about how dangerous our dogs are and how we need to get rid of them for the baby's sake.

Before we neutered Mayday, I heard nonstop about how he needed to lose his balls. That he'll be more calm - but it won't change anything about him! Somehow he'll have a calmer personality without a change to his personality. We eventually did have him neutered for medical reasons.

Those two things drive me crazy. I completely shut down as soon as someone starts rambling on about what I _need_ to do with my dogs. It feels good to get that out!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

That Eddee is crazy ... and he needs to be crated when someone comes over ... or have people put cayenne pepper on their clothes to keep him from wanting to be in their laps! Hey! I can only do so much! It is still a training thing in progress ............. In all actuality ... it is a miracle that Eddee likes humans at all!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Abbylynn said:


> That Eddee is crazy ... and he needs to be crated when someone comes over ... or have people put cayenne pepper on their clothes to keep him from wanting to be in their laps! Hey! I can only do so much! It is still a training thing in progress ............. In all actuality ... it is a miracle that Eddee likes humans at all!


Eddee can crawl into my lap any time  that goes for any of your other dogs ... Providing that want to & it's ok with you, if its not I will do whatever you ask me to do to discourage the behavior


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Abbylynn said:


> That Eddee is crazy ... and he needs to be crated when someone comes over ... or have people put cayenne pepper on their clothes to keep him from wanting to be in their laps! Hey! I can only do so much! It is still a training thing in progress ............. In all actuality ... it is a miracle that Eddee likes humans at all!


It's not a big deal, you just need some human crates.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

dogdragoness said:


> What I don't understand is those who think *I am* the rude one for telling folks off who treat *my* dog like public property (not here but on other forums & even on Facebook :/ ) uh ... Wat? My dog is not public property ... They are MY property & I don't owe anybody anything :/
> 
> Also ppl who think that I must have a "dog with problems" if I don't want them petted ... Uh no I want to control who interacts with my dog & how... Which is my right.


THIS! ^^^^^^^^^^Yes! Yes! Yes!

We lived in Mexico but came to the USA to flee the extreme violence there. We've actually watched neighbors rounded up and shot in the streets. Sicarios and halcones were everywhere. My dogs are my pets but they were also a deterrent to anyone with not so good intentions. I never allowed anyone to come up and pet them. I felt bad about that but, frankly, not everyone is a friend and I don't want my dogs letting just anyone come up and handle them.
I still live near the border (usa side) out on a ranch. The crime rate in the area is high because it is a border town. Also, we are a prime target because we're in a rural area - nobody to witness any thefts, etc.... Most the other homes in my area have been robbed, so have the corner stores out here. We're the only ones that haven't had a problem. Then again I'm the only one with 10 BIG dogs in the yard plus 70-80 others right next door on the rescue side of the ranch. 
I still don't allow anyone to walk up and pet my wild bunch. They're good dogs, not vicious at all, suspicious of strangers though and definitely not going to run up to one for a hug. 
And that's the way I want it. 

Oh, a man that owns a heavy equipment business across the road had his business robbed, came over and asked my husband if we would consider selling Merlin to him. Hahahaha....noooooo!!!!! (Merlin is the big black scary as heck looking dane)


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

wvasko said:


> It's not a big deal, you just need some human crates.


Pounding furiously on the 'LIKE' button.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I tell my clients they **have** to be their dogs' advocate. It's ok to be rude and it's ok to lie if you need to. If your dog isn't dog-friendly on walks and some moron is letting their dog charge up, or kids are running up to pet the cute doggy, you can yell out "MY DOG HAS KENNEL COUGH!" or "MY DOG HAS FLEAS!" and that usually does the trick. Hold out your hand in a 'stop' signal too. If you need to, just run away with your dog- excitedly so the dog thinks it's all fun and games.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I remembered that people often assume that Buffy is agressive, which makes me sad. She is reactive in the car/around the house, but once we're out at a park or whatever, she's one of the friendliest dogs you'll meet. I actually had someone tell me that she was intimidating their smaller, reactive dog with her "aggressive attitude" while she was rolling on her back in front of it.

People also say that she looks like a hyena or a dingo, and I often hear people saying "the dingo ate my baby" as we walk by.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

wvasko said:


> It's not a big deal, you just need some human crates.



Hehehehehe!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

elrohwen said:


> I'm always surprised that so many people have issues with kids not asking before petting. Where I am, people always ask, or at least hesitate and make eye contact so I can let the dog go to them, instead of running up to the dog. Most typically, the kids hang back and I ask them if they would like to pet the dog. The few times the kids have come up without asking, the parents have always reminded them that they need to ask first.


I'm glad I'm not the only one! Even in my small home town, people who I have never met before have asked first. I have yet to have an incident outside of a family fathering where a kid has pet Snowball without specifically asking me or his parents, who have then asked me.

I don't mind when people call Snowball spoiled. It's true to an extent - he has a lot that other dogs don't get, but we also work with him to shape or modify behaviours that we do and do not want. He doesn't just get everything for free, so I really don't consider him spoiled - he works for every scrap of treat he gets, and most of his kibble!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Normally kids here do ask, but there have been several that run right up- often to their parents' surprise. A lesson happens where we teach the child that you always have to walk up calmly, ask nicely, hold out your hand for the dog to smell, and how to pet the dog nicely on the shoulder instead of reaching over its head, and squat down instead of leaning over the dog.

Denali was absolutely terrified of kids, and really of all strangers, when she was a puppy. So terrified she'd panic and try to back out of her collar to run home. At the beginning I would deny everyone. No, sorry, she's shy and in training, thank you for asking! Then as she got a little more brave I could allow people to give her treats but I'd very clearly tell them to please not try to pet her. Quite a few people tried anyway after she took the treat, assuming that since she took the treat she'd be ok with their hand rotating up over her head or lunging forward for her chest. It's taken a lot of training and practice over the last 3 years, and now she will usually approach people and let them pet her within a couple minutes if not right away. I don't think she'll ever be a dog that immediately trusts people but she is curious enough and has had enough positive interactions to approach people and not panic when when people approach us.


----------



## DaisyDC (Feb 24, 2013)

IME, kids seem to be much better than adults at asking. Because Daisy is a non-intimidating size, and friendly, it's a rare day we're out walking and a kid in the condo complex doesn't ask to pet her. I usually make her sit, then let them pet her. Adults, on the other hand, will just walk right up and pet her. We were hiking this afternoon and passing someone working on trail cleanup, so I shortened her leash and kept her close--we were working on not getting distracted by other people, bicylists, etc--and he comes right up and ruffles her on the head. I'm so, so glad she's as friendly as she looks.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I know I'm a little late... but this thread is great!

I'm just a _little_ sick of people sounding/acting so flabbergasted when they ask how much my boys eat and I answer with 1/4c twice, sometimes once, a day. (It all depends on when they want to eat, and I can't reiterate that enough to people!)

I like to ask, "how much do you think they should eat?", especially when we're at the dog park and the person has a Lab, GS, or anything 50lbs+. Donatello could stand to loose a just a couple pounds, but Miggy is at his ideal body-weight IMO.

I like the comments about Miggy, "you need to feed that dog more, I can _almost_ see his ribs!" Not particularly, no. -.- But really though, "almost see his ribs"? Call the ASPCA cause Miggy is emaciated! You can "ALMOST" see his ribs. >.>

Donatello is a little barrel-chested. lol- and for some odd reason some people like to call him "chunky". -.-










Lastly, I get so aggravated when family or friends ask me, "seriously, why are you so hard on your dogs?" >.> Um, just because they're dogs doesn't mean they can't have manners. Making sure my dogs aren't loud, and jumping around being hyper, labels me "being hard on my dogs". Fantastic.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

When people ask to pet when they're obviously working and I say no or sort of just don't answer and they pet anyway.

Also people (in classes!) thinking that because I let them pet the dog once, that gives them the right to get him all riled up and play with him whenever. And then I look like the bad person when I have to calm him down...

ya'll, just please don't ask to pet a dog in uniform if I'm not explicitly inviting you to. Believe it or not, we aren't a mobile petting zoo!

or if you do pet, make it brief and don't use it as an opportunity to excite the dog and try to make him jump on you/ lick you and then tell me "its okay!" when I try to stop him!!

:wink:


----------



## Luann Combs (Jul 20, 2012)

The comments that seem to bother me have more to deal with dogs allowed in the house, and our lab-mix being allowed on the sofa. Our dogs are members of our family, and they live here full time. This is their house too. We chose to have our animals with us inside and outside, because we enjoy their company. This sometimes means sacrifices, like we don't get to have the nicest things because they can get soiled or broken. We have been fortunate that all of our woodwork is in perfect condition and our rugs are in tact. I do have to clean more often. People don't seem to understand that we would let the dogs have the run of the house like they do. We don't have the dogs because they were convenient...and didn't plan on two dogs. So I guess for me, it is the attitude that many family and friends have that they would never put up with many of the inconveniences, demands, and costs, that two large dogs require. They are our kids. It hurts me a little when occasionally someone will complain about Bridgette's temperment. "She has issues", some people say. Yeah, she had a rough puppyhood and it is taking extra effort and patience to deal with her phobias. But there is hardly a sweeter, more compassionate, and caring dog in the world (my biased opinion, of course  I wish people would not misunderstand fear-agression in an animal. That is why I love Tia on the show Pit Bulls and Paroles. She is a great role model.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Luann Combs said:


> The comments that seem to bother me have more to deal with dogs allowed in the house, and our lab-mix being allowed on the sofa. Our dogs are members of our family, and they live here full time. This is their house too. We chose to have our animals with us inside and outside, because we enjoy their company. This sometimes means sacrifices, like we don't get to have the nicest things because they can get soiled or broken. We have been fortunate that all of our woodwork is in perfect condition and our rugs are in tact. I do have to clean more often. People don't seem to understand that we would let the dogs have the run of the house like they do. We don't have the dogs because they were convenient...and didn't plan on two dogs. So I guess for me, it is the attitude that many family and friends have that they would never put up with many of the inconveniences, demands, and costs, that two large dogs require. They are our kids. It hurts me a little when occasionally someone will complain about Bridgette's temperment. "She has issues", some people say. Yeah, she had a rough puppyhood and it is taking extra effort and patience to deal with her phobias. But there is hardly a sweeter, more compassionate, and caring dog in the world (my biased opinion, of course  I wish people would not misunderstand fear-agression in an animal. That is why I love Tia on the show Pit Bulls and Paroles. She is a great role model.


Oooooh yeah the old "dogs in the house" debate ... Been there

When we have had ppl over ... They comment on how clean & nice smelling our house is (of course it helps that all or our floors are lenolium except for the living room, the master bedroom & the spare room, all of which the dogs don't go anyway ) then they are surprised when they learn that dogs actually stay in the house "but it's so _clean_!" they say astonished yes because I make the excludable effort to make sure it is, glade plug ins are my friend ... So is Mr. Swiffer


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

Is that a wolf? 


Oh and from husky owners saying if you can't handle a husky get a malamute. First time dog owner having a mal would drive them crazy. 


Are you sure she is a malamute? I thought they were at least 150 pounds.



Oh today this lady was convinced her 2 labs shed more than my one mal. I am tired of people telling me their short haired dogs shed more. If you are covered in dog hair and didn't even pet them in the morning then we can talk.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh I've had kids come up from behind me and pet Buffy without me even realizing they were there. We often go to a busy park, and there's a lot to watch out for, and sometimes I just don't see them. Buffy is friendly and has no problems with kids, but I do worry about her jumping on them out of excitement. I let kids pet her, but try to have a good hold on her collar when they do so, to make sure she doesn't jump.

Do you think she likes kids? (Sorry for the blur; they're not my kids.)








(That's my favorite way for them to interact with her - don't have to worry about her jumping.)


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

"Is that a half dachshund, half german shepherd?" 

People can't drop it either, they INSIST he's half GSD. 

Any variation of "He's not friendly" because he's disinterested in strangers in public. Strangers in the house? Great! Strange dogs in public? Great! Strange people in public? Not interested!


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

malamutelove said:


> Is that a wolf?
> 
> 
> Oh and from husky owners saying if you can't handle a husky get a malamute. First time dog owner having a mal would drive them crazy.
> ...


bahaha, can we talk!! In the morning i don't even touch my Sheltie and Aussie except to feed and kennel before i leave, lol. And i still carry a lint roller to the car! I don't even get mad when people say "how do you live with all that hair" i just respond with well i lost my sanity a long time ago lol


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

sclevenger said:


> bahaha, can we talk!! In the morning i don't even touch my Sheltie and Aussie except to feed and kennel before i leave, lol. And i still carry a lint roller to the car! I don't even get mad when people say "how do you live with all that hair" i just respond with well i lost my sanity a long time ago lol


LOL

Wally's hair finds it way in interesting places, especially since he's supposed to be a "non-shedding" dog (no such thing, he just sheds way less than breeds like yours and the mal) Even then, once you comb him - all bets are off. It's like a jailbreak for dog hair. "We're free! Let's stick to everything!"


----------



## AlexandraNicole (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks like I'm a tad late on this, but I just HAVE to complain (teehee). 

There are a few things I am tired of. One, is that I'm from a rural area and everyone believes dogs should be strictly outside, chained to a tree or in a kennel. They (even family!) talk about me for allowing my dogs to live inside! I keep a very clean house despite the little mess makers and all I ever hear is them saying it is nasty for my dogs to be in the house and be allowed on the furniture... Last time I checked, the dogs live there, the family in question does not! 

Another thing is everyone in my town/family/whatever acts like if you're going to have a dog, you need a papered purebred. I get stuff all the time for adopting from the county pound. Things like my dogs are useless because they're "Heinz 57." They act like my dogs are ugly or stupid just because I don't know their lineage. (Nothing at all against purebreds, this is just what I get for choosing to have mutts...) My grandfather even went so far as to tell me that I should get rid of both of my mixes to get a "pretty dog." Or people saying, "There's a REASON those dogs are in the pound." Okay, so there was a reason that one of mine was going to be euthanized as a healthy 7 week old puppy? I just get so annoyed when people talk down on my dogs. They are really great dogs and smart, too. It's just where they came from and that they're mixed breeds is where people give pause. I don't know if it's like this anywhere else, but where I live, it is! UGH

Rant over. Lol. Nice to meet everyone, by the way!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

AlexandraNicole said:


> There are a few things I am tired of. One, is that I'm from a rural area and everyone believes dogs should be strictly outside, chained to a tree or in a kennel. They (even family!) talk about me for allowing my dogs to live inside! I keep a very clean house despite the little mess makers and all I ever hear is them saying it is nasty for my dogs to be in the house and be allowed on the furniture... Last time I checked, the dogs live there, the family in question does not!


Honestly, I understand the ignorant old school logic behind this, but come on.
People pop out children and insist they live inside. Those things puke on the floor, chew on stuff, tear things up. They're loud, they run around, they break things, they color on the walls, they stop the toilets up. They destroy clothes and cost a lot more money than dogs every will. And lets face it, if you didn't put diapers on them, they'd crap on the floor too. Lets them get nasty enough and they'll get fleas.
So I understand how dogs are supposed to be any nastier than children are.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

HollowHeaven said:


> Honestly, I understand the ignorant old school logic behind this, but come on.
> People pop out children and insist they live inside. Those things puke on the floor, chew on stuff, tear things up. They're loud, they run around, they break things, they color on the walls, they stop the toilets up. They destroy clothes and cost a lot more money than dogs every will. And lets face it, if you didn't put diapers on them, they'd crap on the floor too. Lets them get nasty enough and they'll get fleas.
> So I understand how dogs are supposed to be any nastier than children are.


 I love this.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

This is one I get a lot from other dog owners (surprisingly):
Stranger: His fur looks great, and it's so soft! What do you feed him?
Me: He eats raw.
Stranger: Raw?? As in raw meat?!?!?!?! *shocked*
Me: Yes, he gets all sorts of raw meats, bones and organs.
Stranger: Ewwww!! THAT'S SO GROSS. Aren't you afraid he'll get sick? He's going to get salmonella from eating raw chicken. He's going to become more vicious because he is getting raw meat. He's so small! How can he eat raw chunks of bone? His mouth is too small to be eating that, you should cut it up for him.

NO. HE'S NOT TOO SMALL TO EAT A WHOLE QUAIL. IT'S A FRIGGIN' QUAIL. NO, HE'S NOT MORE VICIOUS - YOU'RE PETTING HIM RIGHT NOW AND HE IS FINE. NO, I HAVEN'T GOTTEN SALMONELLA FROM HIM AND HE LICKS MY FACE EVERY MORNING.

Like, really?  So fed up!!! (Also most of my job deals with telling people they/their dogs won't get sick if you feed them raw)


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't encourage discussion about my pets. I have perfected the non-answer answer . Mmm. Yep. Uhn.

What I am tired of is having to listen to other people's dog stories. No, I DON'T want to hear about what you did to your dog for growling at the kids. Or what your grandpa did to strays that showed up on his farm. Or what your husband did to the kids' puppy for scratching his new truck. Or what your dad did to your dogs' litters. Why does anyone think that random strangers want to hear these horrible stories?


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I haven't gotten much of this recently but I used to hear it a lot. People absolutely insisting that Jubel is a pit bull, because brindle = pit. He is certainly a muttly mutt and it is possible there is some pit somewhere in his ancestry but really other than being brindle and somewhat stocky I don't see much pit in him. One guy insisted he was a pit, not even a mix but a purebred, and that his <insert aquantance here> breeds them and they look exactly like Jubel.

The majority of kids around here are very good about asking before petting. We run into field trips at the park near my house sometimes and I let the kids pet Jubel who eats up all the attention. If one of the adults wasn't right there to here the kids ask they always give a reminder that they should ask first. I always thank them for teaching the kids to ask and confirm that the kids did ask first when they did.

This doesn't really bother me but I find it funny. So many people assume Jubel is a puppy usually due to just his happy, bubbly nature. If they say hi to him he gets all wiggly with excitement and I'll frequently hear "ahhh, how old is the happy puppy?" Me: "ha, he's 5 years old". Also get asked how big is he going to get, again assuming he's a puppy. He's about 47#. Though once someone thought he was a senior due to the white ticking on his muzzle, they thought he was greying.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

dogdragoness said:


> A friend on Facebook posted how she always hears jeers about her cattle dogs when she takes them to agility "cattle dogs are too stubborn/crazy for agility" or when out on a walk she will get comments that "those dogs are crazy" & she always meets someone who "had a friend" or relative who had one & "they were an idiot"
> 
> What about you guys? What are you sick of hearing when it comes to your dogs?


The more you do with ACDs....

In conformation.... There are judges that are terrified of them. People are afraid of them and often think they are dog aggressive. 

In herding trials..... With some judges you are on two strikes as far as getting excused. They are convinced your dog is going to harm stock.

Assorted issues with Agility.... 

I got excused from a Lure Coursing Fun Run because my dog is smart enough to figure out the game and beat the line reel on his second run ever. I paid for three runs and I got excused on the second. 


Is a lot of this undeserved? Yes... But ACDs are a rough tough dog.... and most of them do not condone what I call rudeness. What happens is at places with a lot of dogs you see a lot of careless handlers as far as control and supervision go. Things like strange dogs getting in another dogs face, smelling nether regions etc. That goes off without a hitch with many breeds. ACDs will not usually stand for such "rudeness" 

Their lives and success as a worker depends on control. The breed is made up of control freaks. 

And then..... There are just enough poorly handled ACDs out there that live up the their rep. Merlin showed from 7 months to two years of age. And then from 3.5 to 5.5 years of age..... In that time I saw three judges get their hand bloodied. two dogs bite a competing handler drawing blood. One significant. A ring steward get their pants torn, two dogs bite their own handlers to the point of drawing blood, and a full blown dog fight. 

Not all of it is poor temperament. Some of it is judges and owners not understanding the temperament. Judges approaching the dog from the rear, etc. Handlers crowding the dog in front of them. Handlers not controling their dog, etc. 

Some of it WAS poor temperaments and there are some ACDs out there with temperament issues. Specifically in some lines.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

I see so very few ACD's here, but the very few that I know from agility have been quite good at it.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

LoMD13 said:


> I see so very few ACD's here, but the very few that I know from agility have been quite good at it.


They are very good at it.... And if one is dialed in, it can be GREAT at it.... 

The hardest thing with ACDs is to slow them down so they get their contacts.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

JohnnyBandit said:


> The more you do with ACDs....
> 
> In conformation.... There are judges that are terrified of them. People are afraid of them and often think they are dog aggressive.
> 
> ...


Yeah oh man Acd + inferior handler = disaster

My opinion is that ACDs are not forgiving of handler mistakes in the aspect that they will take advantage or any mistakes lol


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

JohnnyBandit said:


> They are very good at it.... And if one is dialed in, it can be GREAT at it....
> 
> The hardest thing with ACDs is to slow them down so they get their contacts.


Must be a nice problem to have!!


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

dogdragoness said:


> Yeah oh man Acd + inferior handler = disaster
> 
> My opinion is that ACDs are not forgiving of handler mistakes in the aspect that they will take advantage or any mistakes lol


What kind of mistakes do you mean? I make plenty of mistakes but I have a hard time seeing any of them translate into a disaster.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I heard it again today: "Looks like a wolf!" is what the dad said, right after his daughter said "Looks like a husky!" Come on man, your 5 yr old daughter knows it's a husky. I said, "If she was a wolf she'd be 100 lbs heavier and have giant pancake feet." Ok, 100 lbs is a little exaggeration, but still. Wolves are ginormous.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sibe said:


> I heard it again today: "Looks like a wolf!" is what the dad said, right after his daughter said "Looks like a husky!" Come on man, your 5 yr old daughter knows it's a husky. I said, "If she was a wolf she'd be 100 lbs heavier and have giant pancake feet." Ok, 100 lbs is a little exaggeration, but still. Wolves are ginormous.


People have called my little Lucy a wolf before too, and she only weighs 35 lbs!! I'm not really sure people actually know what wolves look like.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Honestly, most ACDs I've seen in agility haven't been spectacular. The one in our class back in Texas walked pretty much everything. I saw a nice one run at nationals but... there's definitely a lot less of them than the other herders. I only recall seeing the one.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

LoMD13 said:


> People have called my little Lucy a wolf before too, and she only weighs 35 lbs!! I'm not really sure people actually know what wolves look like.


I think it's because a lot of people get the idea of what they think a wolf looks like from TV and movies and what not. Except on TV and in movies wolfdogs or wolfy kinda ish dogs are used, like agouti huskies or tamaskans or wolfdogs.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah, my huskies are both 40 lbs.

Oh that's another thing. "Are they puppies?" and "Are they full grown??" I get ALLLLL THE TIME. I don't know WHY people think huskies are huge. Unless they're thinking of malamutes. AKC standard for female huskies is 35-50 lbs, and males 45-60. There are definitely taller ones (and fat ones) and even some where I myself had to ask if it was a big husky or a mal. But typically, huskies ain't so big.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

I only heard this once, but it actually gave me a good chuckle because it was something different than the typical "Coyote!" "Wolf" "Weird looking Geman/Shiloh Shepherd"

"Your dog looks like....some kind of mythical creature? I can't quite put my finger on it"


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

LoMD13 said:


> What kind of mistakes do you mean? I make plenty of mistakes but I have a hard time seeing any of them translate into a disaster.


Being too soft, or too hard.... Too soft is worse as long as you do not take the hard side ot being physical....

Lacking ability to read your dog is another one. There was a thread the other day about reading dogs. Chows and Akitas were brought up numerous times as being hard to read. Some ACDs will put them to shame. ACDs have the ultimate poker faces. 

Lack of training and socialization is another one....

Lack of both mental and physical stimulation another. With Mental being more important of the two. 

ACDs are CONTROL freaks.... If they do not think you have things under control, they WILL control things. And they LIKE the role. 

I have rescued and rehomed ACDs out of homes where the family was literally terrified of the dog. 

To me it is not so much how much dog experience someone has... I think the best folks are for ACDs are people that are at least a little OCD or type A personalities mixed with some common sense. 

I am mentoring a first time ACD owner that had LITTLE dog experience and a first time dog owner. He pestered me six months before I introduced him to Merlin's breeder and after a few visits with the breeder I agreed to reccommend him and mentor him. But he has the tools. He is about 25 and I have known him since he was about 6 years old. He has EXCELLEd and OVERACHIEVED in everything he has ever attempted. An Example, it was said that a High School player could not knock a ball out of Legends Field (where the NY Yankees play spring ball) with a regulation ball and a aluminum Bat. High School AAU play some games there. He dinged one out at his second at bat. 

His dog is a little over two and they are doing GREAT!


All that being said.... There is NO dog I would rather have by my side in a tight spot with animal or man than a decent ACD...

One gives you its heart it will stop at NOTHING to back you up....

They are Chronic over achievers!


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

LoMD13 said:


> "Your dog looks like....some kind of mythical creature? I can't quite put my finger on it"


ok, don't get mad but....Falkor the love dragon, from the never ending story

I honestly don't know why but when I saw your dog in your signature, Falkor just popped into my head.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Luck* dragon 

Falkor is a big puppy.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

and my FI just looking over my shoulder said that he thinks Ewok(sp?) from star wars.

Cute dog either way


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Flaming said:


> ok, don't get mad but....Falkor the love dragon, from the never ending story
> 
> I honestly don't know why but when I saw your dog in your signature, Falkor just popped into my head.


Ha, that's my wee little munchkin. She doesn't actually get called anything weird! 

This is the mythical creature in all her glory


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Good grief she is GORGEOUS. I'd think Aussie mix. Not mythical. Unless she's a malevolent black goblin, Kallikantzaros! I named my black stuffed Boston Terrier I use for training "Zaros" after Kallikantzaros. (stuffed animals are helpful for me in evaluating dogs that are dog reactive).


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

While we are mushing...
1. "ARE THEY PULLING YOU/DO THEY PULL YOU?" Literally, for real, with no exaggeration whatsoever people ask this _while they are watching the dogs pull me_!! 
2. "Now THAT'S the way to do it, hurr hurr!" Actually, yes, this IS the way to do it... if by "do it" you mean "adequately exercise my young, high energy dogs". And trust me, if you think "THAT'S the way to do it!" because it's _less_ work for me this way... I assure you that it is actually far, far less work for me to simply walk them.

With Pip... people just cannot accept that his mix is unknown. When I say what I think his mix is, people argue with me. When I say I don't know or he's a mix, people insist on "helping" me figure it out by endlessly speculating. These days I just screech HE'S A LONG HAIRED PIT BULL and run away while they're trying to decide if that's a real thing and/or if I'm serious.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

sassafras said:


> While we are mushing...
> 1. "ARE THEY PULLING YOU/DO THEY PULL YOU?" Literally, for real, with no exaggeration whatsoever people ask this _while they are watching the dogs pull me_!!
> 2. "Now THAT'S the way to do it, hurr hurr!" Actually, yes, this IS the way to do it... if by "do it" you mean "adequately exercise my young, high energy dogs". And trust me, if you think "THAT'S the way to do it!" because it's _less_ work for me this way... I assure you that it is actually far, far less work for me to simply walk them.


Bahahahah I hear those all the time too!! YES. MY DOG IS PULLING ME. Is it really THAT unbelievable and that much more amazing than a dog pulling it's owner on a walk?? "Do they really pull you!?" Why yes, they do! "Like a sled dog!" Um, yeah. And mine are even HUSKIES and people STILL find it amazing. I can't imagine having a Squash and a Pip and how much more incredible it would seem to people that they aren't "sled dogs."

I also get "They do all the work!" with the "That's the way to do it hurr hurr hurr!" And yeah, it's way better because everyone knows dogs can go and go much longer than we can, so this lets them go go go while I'm just along for the ride.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

At least when we are skijoring people acknowledge that I am actually contributing some work. Although even on the scooter I kick quite a bit and plus there's the whole... acquiring and maintaining this equipment, hauling it and the dogs around to places where we can actually do it, and training the commands. THAT'S THE WAY TO DO IT.


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't get a whole lot of odd comments on the boxers, but the danes it's the same things all the time. I don't get sick of it, I got big dogs and I like the attention, but it drives my daughter crazy. Here's what I hear all the time (some of you big dog people will recognize this):

Do you have a saddle for that thing?
Who's walking who?
Does that dog live in the house?
Do you have a huge house?
How much does it eat?
How much does it weigh?
Is it mixed with lab (this is for my black dane and no, they come in black-she's full dane)

Then there's the comments that I like a little less:

Danes/boxer don't have long lifespans (my least fav comment-how rude is that?)
You'll go into dept over those dogs.
Those dogs destroy everything.

And I hate it when people don't ask to pet them. JJ does not like hands in her face. She needs specific kinds of interactions, or she'll scare the pants off of everyone involved. And Apollo doesn't like rude dogs in his face, although he's fine with polite interactions, and Mia is a nervous sort and will submissively pee if not approached in a neutral way. Lucas is the poster boy for over-excitement and needs to learn polite greetings or he doesn't get to greet. My dogs are not community property just because they're out in the community.

Questions, fine, I like questions, but hands off w/o permission.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I can't help asking how much big dogs weight/eat. >.<


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

I know its just ignorance, giant schnauzers arent that common... but really....I wouldnt mind never hearing "Is that a Scottie?" ever again ....


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

I do not deny it, I LOVE the attention and questions, it's just interest. It's not why I got the dogs. I actually had to get used to the attention danes get, but I enjoy it. People slow down and stop their cars, they take pics, they see the danes and they b-line for us. While poor Apollo (full boxer) they avoid like he's going to eat them. So weird. Mia of course doesn't intimidate, she's only 30 lbs, but I've had people offer to take her off my hands. _Really?_


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

BernerMax said:


> I know its just ignorance, giant schnauzers arent that common... but really....I wouldnt mind never hearing "Is that a Scottie?" ever again ....


Love the gaint schnauzers too, all the working group really, but to me dogs are like babies, they're all cute.

I think it's pretty amusing that people make the same jokes and comments and they always think they are so original.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

LoMD13 said:


> Ha, that's my wee little munchkin. She doesn't actually get called anything weird!
> 
> This is the mythical creature in all her glory


I have to say... She_ does_ kindof look like a mythical creature. I don't know whether its that big plume of a tail or the look in her eye... She reminds me of Crantastic's old dog. Something in the eyes that seems almost 'wild'. A real stunner.

And yeah, Lo totally looks like Falkor! Only even cuter if thats possible.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Tylerthegiant said:


> Love the gaint schnauzers too, all the working group really, but to me dogs are like babies, they're all cute.
> 
> I think it's pretty amusing that people make the same jokes and comments and they always think they are so original.


Yeah back when we had 2 boxers People would be so leery of them (and they were such people loving clowns..) and little kids would always say-- Is your Pit bull going to bite me? And I would always say-- Pitt bulls have long tails.... these are Boxers and their tails are SHORT....
Your dogs are beautiful BTW!....


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you for the compliment. 

I've often wondered if people thought my boxers were pits. To me, boxer, pit bulls look pretty different...........


----------



## ackerleynelson (Feb 1, 2013)

I have two beagle and the younger one is skinny and people say it again and again when they met me but I don't bother about those people as I have confirmed from the vet that he is healthy according to his age.


----------



## puppylove02 (Mar 28, 2013)

I am tired of people telling me my dog is scary or looks mean, just because of her eye color. She's a Siberian Husky with ice blue eyes. I'm also tired of people coming into my house and assuming they're going to be bitten or attacked by our dogs. They might act a little hyper but they settle down quickly, then they just want attention. If someone has a problem with them, then I'll offer to put them in our bedroom for the duration of their visit.


----------



## Nanuk (Mar 25, 2013)

My Great Pyrenees is a service dog, and adults reach out and pet her, call to her and even whistle to her all the time when I am walking by, even with a trayful of food with hot coffee. There's a reason I have a service dog and not to be rude, but its not to satisfy your need to pet a fluffy dog. If you want to do this, you should consider getting your own dog to pet and scratch. And no, asking me if its okay really doesn't make it okay. It only makes me feel guilty when I have to say no.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

LoMD13 said:


> Ha, that's my wee little munchkin. She doesn't actually get called anything weird!
> 
> This is the mythical creature in all her glory


That tail.
Is fabulous.
Honesttogod, IS THAT ALL HER TAIL!? IT'S SO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

tylerthegiant said:


> My dogs are not community property just because they're out in the community.


THIS ... So much this!!!! Wish we had a like button


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

HollowHeaven said:


> That tail.
> Is fabulous.
> Honesttogod, IS THAT ALL HER TAIL!? IT'S SO BEAUTIFUL!


I'm pretty sure part of that fluff is feathering on her legs. While Lucy has a beautiful fluffy tail what looks like tail fluff in that picture isn't all tail but LoMD can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## AkCrimson (Oct 12, 2011)

I HATE HATE HATE all the negative comments about their diet. Yes, they eat raw meat, yes ONLY raw meat. No it's not bad for them...what like I am going to intentionally feed my dogs something that's bad for them?! 

Last night both dogs had the runs. DH commented about it on Facebook and a friend says "it's probably because they eat raw meat" 

Um NO you tool, it's because they had too much cat kibble (I was using it for training yesterday instead of the dog kibble).


----------



## Kpenn (Jun 24, 2011)

Now that I'm living near LA its "You can't have your dog on the beach". 
In what world can dogs not be on the beach? The beach is filthy you think my dog is going to affect it? Dumb city people. Stupid rules. I wish there were beaches with out kids.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Kpenn said:


> Now that I'm living near LA its "You can't have your dog on the beach".
> In what world can dogs not be on the beach? The beach is filthy you think my dog is going to affect it? Dumb city people. Stupid rules. I wish there were beaches with out kids.


In MOST of Florida Beaches are off limits for dogs. Aside from a few designated dog beaches. Can be heavy fines.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Kpenn said:


> Now that I'm living near LA its "You can't have your dog on the beach".
> In what world can dogs not be on the beach? The beach is filthy you think my dog is going to affect it? Dumb city people. Stupid rules. I wish there were beaches with out kids.


Move up further north! SF has a GREAT dog beach dogs galore! SF rules (and we love our Dogs)...


----------



## Kpenn (Jun 24, 2011)

BernerMax said:


> Move up further north! SF has a GREAT dog beach dogs galore! SF rules (and we love our Dogs)...


Oh I'm only in LA for a month to learn more grooming. No way I'm staying here. Way too much sun. I've been to SF. Its a great city. I would rather be there than here. Its just the idea of a 'Dog Beach' that blows my mind. In Oregon every beach is a dog beach. If you don't like dogs don't go to the beach!


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

MySweetDobe said:


> Great topic! I am sooo sick of hearing how my dogs brain will grow too big for his skull and he will one day attack me or a family member out of the blue. Oh and I've also had people ask me how I can have "that kind of dog" around my young children!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Doberman.... Right?


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Not Bout my personal dogs but: I get sick of hearing "horror" stories about "killer" bullies in the news ... It's sad because a small number of ill bred dogs are causing the name of an entire race of dogs to be drug through the mud ... Even my parents look at bullies as "untrustworthy" it really is sad


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

I got a *"you must like buying food"* yesterday at the dog park and a *"you're going to need to buy a saddle for that thing"*


Do people really think they're being original?


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

dagwall said:


> I'm pretty sure part of that fluff is feathering on her legs. While Lucy has a beautiful fluffy tail what looks like tail fluff in that picture isn't all tail but LoMD can correct me if I'm wrong.


Some of it is feathering, yes but the tail is a bit ridiculous lol. Here are a few better angles.


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't feed raw, but it's strange that so many of you get so many negative comments about it. It seems really obvious to feed raw to me. What do they think feral dogs do? Sneak into someone's backyard to grill the rabbit they caught?

Ellie hasn't been out in the public yet, but family and facebook friends say she looks "just like a teddy bear" to me (which she does) and I'm not tired of hearing it. But people can't seem to comprehend that she's a puppy. Like people can't comprehend that because she's so fluffy and cute that she will be a 50 lb dog (what I consider medium sized). I can't REALLY blame them, since she looks like a full grown cockapoo now. But still, people cannot compute it "why would you WANT her to be big? She's so cute and little."

People also refuse to believe that Lincoln is not full grown. He's six months old (today in fact) and between 75-80 pounds. When people ask to pet him I say yes, but warn that he might try to put a paw up on them since he's still in training (it's not jumping, he like hooks his arm on the person's arm that's petting him). Then their eyes get as big as dinner plates "He's HOW old?! How big will he get?!"

That's not anywhere near as annoying as the "wolf" comments. Yes, he has prick ears and is gray, but at this point in his growth he looks waaaaayyyyy more like a funny colored gsd than a wolf. We've had people look at us in disgust and mumble it as they walk in the complete opposite direction, afraid for their lives.

It's also somewhat annoying (but not really...mostly weird?) that people try to save face when they ask what kind of dog he is. Shiloh Shepherds aren't very common, it's fine if you've never heard of one. I actually prefer it when people ask questions (mostly because Lincoln is such a good ambassador) so I can educate rather than people nodding and making assumptions about him based on his size and "wolfish" appearance.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i belong to a dog club and for some reason, i have the reputation of having "vicious, unruly, out-of-control" dogs......now, i'll be the 1st to admit they are not "ring ready" in obedience and we did have a "breedist" issue w/ Titch till about 14 mo (he was never around anything but Border Collies till about 7 mo and had this idea that no other breeds belonged in his "kingdom".....a few mo of working w/ him and taking him to the dog park--totally under control-- and he's great, tho he still has issues w/ GSD's and Saluki's [was viciously attacked by both]).....but, i can open my van door, tell them to stay, walk away and call them one by one out of the van; i can change up routine and w/in a matter of min they have it figured out and are ok w/ it; i training classes, i can walk all the way across the room on sit/down stays and not have them move till called and drop them halfway across (this done w/out training, just knowing their commands)......the ppl have no compunctions of telling others, w/ me just a few feet away, to not let their dogs run w/ mine cuz they will "rip them up".....

i don't know if i should just ignore it or have a talk w/ the club prez about it.....really hard to socialize your dogs when ppl have that attitude and don't even know what's what...the only place i can see them getting this idea from is that my dogs like to do what we call a "gate run"...lots of noise, lots of energy expended, but nothing more....even newbies have joined right in....this is a short version of their gate run....they go way down the field from there...


and this is my "vicious" dogs


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

JohnnyBandit said:


> In MOST of Florida Beaches are off limits for dogs. Aside from a few designated dog beaches. Can be heavy fines.


I'm not sure where you live in FL. Venice Beach in SW FL has a great dog park/dog beach!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm tired of people telling me my dog is ugly.


----------



## Quilivi (Feb 14, 2013)

"Oh, is he part wolf?"
"Did you just adopt him? He looks so skinny!"
"They make too much noise when they play, I don't want them hurting my dog. You can't tell when they're getting mean."


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

Quilivi said:


> "
> "Did you just adopt him? He looks so skinny!"


I get this one all the time with JJ, Lucas and Mia (Apollo has gotten a bit chubby-he finishes whatever food the other dogs leave behind). People are used to seeing overweight dogs and see it as the norm.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Quilivi said:


> "Did you just adopt him? He looks so skinny!"


Same with Manna, I keep her weight down because of her joints but she's a healthy weight (according to the vet)and people just assume a skinny Newfie isn't healthy.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

georgiapeach said:


> I'm not sure where you live in FL. Venice Beach in SW FL has a great dog park/dog beach!


I live about 60 maybe 70 miles north... And I did not say there were no dog beaches. But they are few are few and far between. I got a 250 buck Ticket in Manatee County for my dog on the beach. and his feet never high the sand. I have family and friends staying at a place. I came outside on my boat and anchered out where they were staying. . I had a dog with me. Bandit when he was still alive. He jumped off the boat a few times in between me taking folks for boat rides. But he never came any shallower than four feet. 

I beat in court but it cost me about a grand to do it. It was a principle thing for me.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Quilivi said:


> "Oh, is he part wolf?"
> "Did you just adopt him? He looks so skinny!"
> "They make too much noise when they play, I don't want them hurting my dog. You can't tell when they're getting mean."


I get this all the time with Josefina (ESP since I clipped her) "oh she is so skinny!" "Do you even feed her!!" I have even has people threaten to call AC on me because they are certain I am abusing my animals .

Also my aunt thinks that (no offense to BC enthusiasts /owners) BC's are the only breed & every other breed is inferior :/, she always tells me that ACDs are "brutish" & "stubborn & hard headed" & JRT's are "crazy & untrainable". Yeah ... Ok ... That's why he had 100's of ribbons & multiple trophies from agility & obedience. :/


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Tylerthegiant said:


> Thank you for the compliment.
> 
> I've often wondered if people thought my boxers were pits. To me, boxer, pit bulls look pretty different...........


Yes indeed, I'm thinking of changing Pierce's breed from Boxer to Pitt. Pierce the Pitt sounds so macho.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

The most frequently asked question is what kind of dog is that?

With many pyr owners that also seemed to be a common question.

Roman usually gets a ton of attention when out and due to his super friendly character, is quite a hit with many especially gals.
He absolutely loves people though... and people can just tell.
He also have awesome hair.. due to the fish oil that makes him so cuddle able.

Can I pet him is also one of the frequently asked question...
I can say in US, it seems many people actually do know how to approach dogs & surprisingly even the many children know the basics & manners in which will save them from potential bites from a unfriendly strange dog.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Flaming said:


> I got a *"you must like buying food"* yesterday at the dog park and a *"you're going to need to buy a saddle for that thing"*
> 
> 
> Do people really think they're being original?


I actually got that comment when ppl see how many dogs we have (4) three are medium / large breed dogs :/ they are shocked when I say that one bag of food costs me $80 for a 30 lb bag ... BUT I have to feed less & my dogs are healthier & happier for it


----------



## Quilivi (Feb 14, 2013)

dogdragoness said:


> I actually got that comment when ppl see how many dogs we have (4) three are medium / large breed dogs :/ they are shocked when I say that one bag of food costs me $80 for a 30 lb bag ... BUT I have to feed less & my dogs are healthier & happier for it



Oh have I gotten an earful from family for this one. "How can you spend so much on dog food?! It's all the same, just get a big bag at the grocery store for $20!!"

No, no thank you. Amon has a mild grain allergy to start, and all three have benefited from decent food. I've honestly been thinking of switching to a raw prey model diet, but I don't want to until I'm sure I can not screw it up.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Quilivi said:


> Oh have I gotten an earful from family for this one. "How can you spend so much on dog food?! It's all the same, just get a big bag at the grocery store for $20!!"
> 
> No, no thank you. Amon has a mild grain allergy to start, and all three have benefited from decent food. I've honestly been thinking of switching to a raw prey model diet, but I don't want to until I'm sure I can not screw it up.


Same here! When you say the words "raw" to some folks .... Even some vets, it's met with a lot of stigma & controversy, I don't feed raw but I do give them raw bones to chew on for their teeth/jaws & because they enjoy it ... & some folks think I am cruel for doing they :/


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

dogdragoness said:


> Same here! When you say the words "raw" to some folks .... Even some vets, it's met with a lot of stigma & controversy, I don't feed raw but I do give them raw bones to chew on for their teeth/jaws & because they enjoy it ... & some folks think I am cruel for doing they :/


Personally, if I ever had a vet tell me raw is bad for dogs, I'd ask to see what sort of chow they're peddling behind the counter. Because at mine, it's Iams and Beneful. And then I'd just laugh myself out the door.
My dogs' coats and teeth and eyes have improved so much from me just doing raw 3-4 times a week. I can't imagine I'm doing them harm. More like a vet wanting you to buy the s*** their selling.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah ... those vets who did that arent my vets anymore LOL, at ours its Science Diet which is no better.

I can seee walmart peddling foods like that but i get mad when i see stores like pet supplies plus & petsmart/petco who are supposed to carry the best brands nutritionally speaking & they carry crap like beneful, purina, science diet, & whatever else is under 4 stars.

I think that if stores like those started refusing to carry brands like that, then they would be forece to change their ways or lose a lot of business... it only takes one chain store to makee the move. friends say its the money but small pet boutiques I have been to refuse to sell that stuff & they do a great business & their prices for the good stuff arent they much more then any petco or petsmart


----------



## lisahi (Jun 19, 2011)

What I'm tired of hearing: "You shouldn't spend so much taking your dogs to doggie daycare!"

I take them once, maybe twice a week.

I live by myself with my two very active adolescent dogs, and while they run around my backyard a lot, and while I take them on two walks a day, there are still days in the week when you can tell they need MORE activity. They get naughty and cheeky and refuse to go to bed. That's when, the next day, I take them to daycare. Keeps them nice and settled for at least 2-3 days after that.

An offshoot of that is the more general, "you spoil your dogs! they're just dogs!"

By spoiling they mean: (1) I don't buy cheap dog food; (2) I actually paid for surgery on my 1.5 year old because of a luxating patella that was causing her no small amount of pain; (3) I walk them twice a day; (4) they sleep in my bedroom; (5) I pay attention to them; and (6) I don't immediately shun one of my dogs who has behavioral issues (my family has called her "psycho" when in fact she's just very high-strung and has fear issues).


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

lisahi said:


> What I'm tired of hearing: "You shouldn't spend so much taking your dogs to doggie daycare!"
> 
> I take them once, maybe twice a week.
> 
> ...


Uh ... Yep ... That all sounds familiar 

Another thing is people saying I should punish my dogs for exhibiting deeply ingrained instinctual behaviors like herding (other dogs sometimes) they at the DP when I used to go used to say that I should "punish" then Izze I stead of redirecting her with a toy because I was "rewarding" her for "bad behavior" :/


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

how frighten they are of my dogs because they GSD's they call them police dogs like in COPS... Police dogs are not a Breed...


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Some people's stupidity never ceases to astound me I swear this country is full of A holes & D bags :/


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

"Does she bite?"

Um. What?

How am I supposed to answer that? No, she's not known to bite people and never has, but if you're an idiot and do something rude, mean, or invasive then she might... ANY dog can bite.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

lisahi said:


> What I'm tired of hearing: "You shouldn't spend so much taking your dogs to doggie daycare!"
> 
> I take them once, maybe twice a week.
> 
> ...


I do occasionally get some raised eyebrows at the idea that my dog goes to daycare once sometimes twice a week. But I can't really blame them, it's something I never thought I'd spend money on when I first got Jubel. After getting fed up with the pitfalls of dog parks and basically having a similar situation that you describe energy wise I looked into daycare options. Without taking up running, something I really don't want to do, I just wasn't going to replace that energy outlet the dog park provided. The majority of the time one day a week of daycare meets that need and I'd rather spend $28 a week on that then take up running.


----------



## Vivyd (Mar 8, 2013)

My girlfriend screams bloody murder when I buy dog food.

Pretty much everywhere I've looked says to avoid dog kibble made in China and to go for made in the US products. So i basically shun all the dog foods that are sold around here and have to buy everything online. Also unlike a lot of the sites I've seen....i don't get free shipping :'(.

If anyone knows a site that has free international shipping for dog stuff I'd love to hear about it. I found one for coffee, so who knows...


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

seems to be a trend for this one and I find it a bit condescending side to the intelligence of owners who put effort into their dogs to get results. " You do so well with your high end breed, because they are a poor Representative of the breed" Like if they had a real representative of their breed they couldn't handle it....


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Or if you are in China, what are the prices for raw meat-- that is the best diet... raw beef pork chicken with the raw bones in...


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Vivyd said:


> My girlfriend screams bloody murder when I buy dog food.
> 
> Pretty much everywhere I've looked says to avoid dog kibble made in China and to go for made in the US products. So i basically shun all the dog foods that are sold around here and have to buy everything online. Also unlike a lot of the sites I've seen....i don't get free shipping :'(.
> 
> ...



Or if you are in China, what are the prices for raw meat/eggs-- that is the best diet... fresh whole eggs with the shells, raw beef pork chicken with the raw bones in...


----------



## Vivyd (Mar 8, 2013)

Eggs are cheap and they usually get a raw egg every 2-3days, but now with this new bird flu the girlfriend won't let me buy them...not even for the dogs.

Buying meat would probably be more expensive. It's not particularly cheap here and as such most people don't eat as much meat as we do. My girlfriend hadn't even eaten beef until she met me >_<


----------



## lisahi (Jun 19, 2011)

Vivyd said:


> Eggs are cheap and they usually get a raw egg every 2-3days, but now with this new bird flu the girlfriend won't let me buy them...not even for the dogs.
> 
> Buying meat would probably be more expensive. It's not particularly cheap here and as such most people don't eat as much meat as we do. My girlfriend hadn't even eaten beef until she met me >_<


Have you tried looking for online retailers from parts of Europe? Shipping may be cheaper.


----------



## Cousincas (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm constantly asked what breed my dog is. When I say he's a mutt all the suggestions follow. As he spends lots of time standing on his back legs I once told someone he was a cross between a terrier and a meerkat. He said 'I didn't know they could do that, it's a beautiful result'. It's amazing how dumb some people are. I say it quite often now and get some hilarious replies.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

PatriciafromCO said:


> seems to be a trend for this one and I find it a bit condescending side to the intelligence of owners who put effort into their dogs to get results. " You do so well with your high end breed, because they are a poor Representative of the breed" Like if they had a real representative of their breed they couldn't handle it....


Ugh...yes, because of course, some breeds are bred to be completely untrainable and so your dog must be poorly bred if it is. It absolutely couldn't be that you just put a ton of effort into it. (Sarcasm intended.)


----------

